#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  help!! ik ben lesbisch

## soapgirl

salaam broeders en zusters
ik ben er achtergekomen dat ik lesbisch ben ik hou van meisje en niet van jongens ik ben momneteel erg verliefd opiemand en zij op mij en we willen graag een realtie mijn vraag dus is: is lesbisch haram want je kan er toch nix aan doen dat ik kdat ben god doet toch wat hij wilt en als het haram is dan laat hij mij toch van jongens houden ik kan me gevoel niet uitsluiten plzz help me  :Confused:   :Confused:  

soapgirl

----------


## mr_roxy

alikoen salaam,

ja het is haram homo en lesbisch, maar ik raad je aan dit vraag aan iemand die goed weet over islaam moet jevragen. 
en ja over dat god doet wat hij wil j adat is wel ook zo maar ik dit vraag zet ook in mijn hoofd ik zet ook in een satuatie dus ik kan het echt niet oordelen. als je iet hoord mail even o freager thankss.

mail is [email protected]

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Salaam a3alekom warahmato allah,

Je kunt er idd niks aan doen, maar de daad wel voorkomen...

Moge allah je op het rechte pad leiden....

----------


## soapgirl

salaam 
thnx voor jullie reacties
daden voorkomen god wil toch dat je gelukkig word?? wallah ik weeni wak moe doen???  :huil:   :huil:

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Gelukkig worden binnen de grenzen
We hebben slechte daden , waar we weg van moeten blijven
We hebben goede daden, die we moeten verrichten

----------


## soapgirl

ja 
kan iemand mij plz helpen ik weet niet wat ik moet doen!!!
als het verboden is?? god kan doen wat hij wil dus is dit wat hij wil dak les ben ik kan er toch nix aan doen?? ik ben echt in de war  :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Vertrouw op allah en doe veel dua..

----------


## soapgirl

en dan? ik bedoel word je dan opeens hetro?
choukran voor je reactie

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Allaho e3lem , maar als jij hier van verlost wil worden dan moet je veel dua doen

'in hem plaats ik mijn vertrouwen en tot hem is mijn terugkeer'

----------


## soapgirl

ik weet et allemaal ni meer
hoe kan je eerst les zijn en dan weer hetro?

----------


## soapgirl

ff een vraagje voor de meiden
wat zouiden juliie doen als jullie les waren??

----------


## ingenieur

LES... is HARAM moetlak!!!
denk na over waar je mee bezig bent!!!!

ZORG NIET DAT JE OUDERS FALEN IN HUN TAAK.
ZORG ER NIET VOOR DAT JE IN DE HEL ZULT BRANDEN.
WANT ALS JE DAT WEL BENT, DAN ZUL JE ZEKER BRANDEN...


OE EILEIKOEM SALAM.

----------


## RachidaRotterda

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *ik weet et allemaal ni meer
> hoe kan je eerst les zijn en dan weer hetro?*


Lieve meid volg gewoon gevoel en wat JIJ denkt wat het best voor je is.

Kijk dit is maroc.nl/forum en je bent hier omdat je marokaans bent of iets met het marokaans zijn voelt.

dit is geen islam.nl/forum dus luister niet aan onze zogenaamde mensen die heel hard roepen dit is haram. Meestal weten zij het helemaal niet en zijn het van dat jochies of meiden die net komen kijken en niks weten hoe je het leven in mekaar steekt.

voel je aangesproken? oordeel nooit zo maar, en Nummer 2 Ben jij of zie jij je zelf in de positie om te gaan oordelen over anderen hoe zij hun leven moeten gaan leiden!! antwoord je hier op ja en voel je je zelf een goede moslim.

Onthoud dan dat zelf jij geen recht heb om een persoon te bepalen of het een goede moslim is of niet.

En als ik kom te overleiden heb ik aan 1 persoon verantwoording af te leggen en niet aan heel het gemeenschap.

groetjes

----------


## de blauwe mol

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *ja 
> kan iemand mij plz helpen ik weet niet wat ik moet doen!!!
> als het verboden is?? god kan doen wat hij wil dus is dit wat hij wil dak les ben ik kan er toch nix aan doen?? ik ben echt in de war    *



 :lol:  hahahahahahah....................... sorry hoor je laat me echt lachen.
hoe oud ben je eigenlijk ??

----------


## RachidaRotterda

En hoe oud ben jij als ik vragen mag? uit je vorige reactie en hoe je het brengt zou je haast gaan denken dat je wat ouder bent en wat van het leven heb gezien en mee gemaakt en dat je dan een klein beetje kan oordelen over hoe en wat.

Vaak zijn het nog kinderen die op dit forum een grote bek hebben, en je moet zo of je moet dit of je moet dat doen.

Als iemand ergens mee zit en het op schrijft moet je nooit gaan lachen of iets dergelijks.

----------


## ingenieur

hey rachida,

als je de KORAN hebt gelezen, dan weet je dat het haram is om met het zelfde geslacht te doen..
ik begrijp dat mensen te kort uit de bocht komen.
Ik geef je wel gelijk dat mensen niet mogen praten als ze niets weten over de islam of wat haram is of niet...
maar jij als marokkaanse neem ik aan dat je een moslima bent en dat je weet dat het haram is om vrouw-vrouw of man-man relatie te hebben.

Deze dame die hiermee zit, heeft zelf gevraagd om meningen over haar probleem...dus neem ik aan dat iedereen recht heeft om te reageren toch?

mensen moeten elkaar geen valse hoop en geluk wensen.. wees eerlijk tegen elkaar en zeg wat goed en slecht is...breng elkaar niet op het verkeerde pad...door te zeggen dat ze zehma haar hart moet volgen..

moehim groetjes.....M.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *salaam broeders en zusters
> ik ben er achtergekomen dat ik lesbisch ben ik hou van meisje en niet van jongens ik ben momneteel erg verliefd opiemand en zij op mij en we willen graag een realtie mijn vraag dus is: is lesbisch haram want je kan er toch nix aan doen dat ik kdat ben god doet toch wat hij wilt en als het haram is dan laat hij mij toch van jongens houden ik kan me gevoel niet uitsluiten plzz help me   
> 
> soapgirl*


Meidje, geniet van je eigen menszijn. Laat je niet in een hoek dringen van die normen die lesbiciteit en homosexualiteit in een zondige hoek plaatsen. Wat haram is, bepaal je zelf en niet een of ander geloof dat zich beroept op zogenaamde goddelijke wetten. Indien God zijn eigen schepping zou moeten afkeuren, dan is God God niet meer. Haram is een opgelegd begrip vanuit een dogmatisch beleefde godsdienst. Zoals het niet eten van varkensvlees of noem maar op. Perversiteit is wel een zonde, maar indien je van elkaar houdt, is niets zonde.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Meidje, geniet van je eigen menszijn. Laat je niet in een hoek dringen van die normen die lesbiciteit en homosexualiteit in een zondige hoek plaatsen. Wat haram is, bepaal je zelf en niet een of ander geloof dat zich beroept op zogenaamde goddelijke wetten. Indien God zijn eigen schepping zou moeten afkeuren, dan is God God niet meer. Haram is een opgelegd begrip vanuit een dogmatisch beleefde godsdienst. Zoals het niet eten van varkensvlees of noem maar op. Perversiteit is wel een zonde, maar indien je van elkaar houdt, is niets zonde.*


Jij bent toch Christen?
Voor een Christen ken je de Bijbel wel slecht zeg.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Jij bent toch Christen?
> Voor een Christen ken je de Bijbel wel slecht zeg.*


Omdat er in de Bijbel staat dat lesbiciteit en homosexualiteit verboden zijn, betekent nog niet dat zij vandaag de dag verboden zijn. Lees de Bijbel in zijn context, in zijn tijd en dan valt dit te verklaren, maar geldt echt niet meer voor nu.
En als christen leef ik niet slechter of beter wanneer ik homo zou zijn, ook al gaat de Kerk daar tegen in. Ik houd niet zo van een dubbele moraal. Je mag het wel zijn, maar niet doen. Schijnheiliger kan het niet.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Omdat er in de Bijbel staat dat lesbiciteit en homosexualiteit verboden zijn, betekent nog niet dat zij vandaag de dag verboden zijn. Lees de Bijbel in zijn context, in zijn tijd en dan valt dit te verklaren, maar geldt echt niet meer voor nu.
> En als christen leef ik niet slechter of beter wanneer ik homo zou zijn, ook al gaat de Kerk daar tegen in. Ik houd niet zo van een dubbele moraal. Je mag het wel zijn, maar niet doen. Schijnheiliger kan het niet.*


waarom is dat schijnheilig. Het is toch heel moeilijk de gevoelens weg te halen. Dat vragen zou onmenselijk zijn.
Je mag die gevoelens alleen niet in parktijk brengen.

Maar op de Bijbel zit toch geen huodbaarheidsdatum? Staat er in de Bijbel zoiets als Ik ben Eeuwig, maar dit Boek vervalt over 2000 jaar????
God is Eeuwig, wat is 2000 jaar op een eeuwigheid? En waar is dan het vervolg? Of moeten we ons maar zonder richtlijnen beheppen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *waarom is dat schijnheilig. Het is toch heel moeilijk de gevoelens weg te halen. Dat vragen zou onmenselijk zijn.
> Je mag die gevoelens alleen niet in parktijk brengen.
> 
> Maar op de Bijbel zit toch geen huodbaarheidsdatum? Staat er in de Bijbel zoiets als Ik ben Eeuwig, maar dit Boek vervalt over 2000 jaar????
> God is Eeuwig, wat is 2000 jaar op een eeuwigheid? En waar is dan het vervolg? Of moeten we ons maar zonder richtlijnen beheppen?*



Iemand homo laten zijn maar wel verhinderen dat die daar naar kan leven- dat is pas onmenselijk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Trouwens, wat helemaal niet weg te halen zijn- zijn juist gevoelens die bij een bepaalde geaardheid passen.

Fatima, dit is al zo oud als de mensheid, en zal altijd wel zo blijven- leer dat nu eindelijk eens door te hebben.

Als al die zogenaamde goden zo'n hekel aan homoseksualiteit hebben- dan hadden ze hun werk maar beter moeten doen- hadden we dat geouwehoer hier ook niet gehad.

Verder zijn er hadiets genoeg om die ene profeet ook van het een en ander te verdenken.

Lieve Fatima, geloof het nu maar, een mens wordt ermee geboren of niet, je krijgt het er ook met geen knuppel erin of eruit geslagen, onmogelijk.

Goden zijn uitvindingen van de mensen, en niet andersom. Vaak heeft het geloof erin veel goeds opgeleverd. Maar helaas ook veel onderdrukking en uitbuiting in naam van al die verzonnen goden, en homoseksuelen zijn- naast anderen- daar al te vaak slachtoffer van geweest.

Wat gij niet wilt dat u geschied- doe dat ook een ander niet.

Ook niet uit naam van welke door mensen verzonnen god dan ook!

----------


## soapgirl

choukran voor jullie reacties
ik ben 18 jaar oud

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *waarom is dat schijnheilig. Het is toch heel moeilijk de gevoelens weg te halen. Dat vragen zou onmenselijk zijn.
> Je mag die gevoelens alleen niet in parktijk brengen.
> 
> Maar op de Bijbel zit toch geen huodbaarheidsdatum? Staat er in de Bijbel zoiets als Ik ben Eeuwig, maar dit Boek vervalt over 2000 jaar????
> God is Eeuwig, wat is 2000 jaar op een eeuwigheid? En waar is dan het vervolg? Of moeten we ons maar zonder richtlijnen beheppen?*


Dat heb ik ook gezegd. Gevoelens kun je wel even verbergen, maar niet lang. En anders te doen dan je bent, is schijnheilig.Wat is er op tegen indien je van een man of vrouw houdt, die liefde te uiten in sexuele handelingen. Ik denk wel dat jij en ik anders denken over sexualiteit en dat kan de discussie vertroebelen.

Wanneer we de Heilige Boeken letterlijk vertalen, zit er geen houdbaarheidsdatum op. Maar omdat de Bijbel of de Koran een richtsnoer is en God in alle tijden een eigen gezicht krijgt; dan weer is hij de wreker, dan weer de liefdevolle, zullen we in elke tijd ons moeten bezinnen over de invulling van ons godsbesef. De Goddelijke wetten waren eigenlijk de gewone wetten die al reeds lang door een volk gerespecteerd werden. Door hen tot goddelijke wetten te verheffen, kregen zij meer status. Zij zijn dus nioet eeuwig, al moet ik zeggen dat zij het wel verrekkes lang volhouden.

----------


## soapgirl

ik ben 18 jaar oud

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Dat heb ik ook gezegd. Gevoelens kun je wel even verbergen, maar niet lang. En anders te doen dan je bent, is schijnheilig.Wat is er op tegen indien je van een man of vrouw houdt, die liefde te uiten in sexuele handelingen. Ik denk wel dat jij en ik anders denken over sexualiteit en dat kan de discussie vertroebelen.
> 
> *


Er zijn zoveel verlangens en gevoelens waarvan we verwachten dat mensen zich ermee beheersen.

----------


## Naakkoram

Om even terug te komen op je post uit het 'Homosexualiteit' topic, zijn er denk ik in gevoelens/verlangens ook gradaties te onderscheiden.

Het verlangen naar een sigaret is bijvoorbeeld heel anders dan verlangen naar oprechte liefde. Het ene verlangen is makkelijker te beheersen dan het andere verlangen, hier ligt dus het aard van het probleem van de discussie. Er worden appels met peren vergeleken.

----------


## soapgirl

voor de duidelijkheid ik ben een moslim

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Ik vidn het een slechte tendens om steeds meer toe te geven aan de verlangens. Het kan bijv. gebeuren dat een vrouw verlieft word op een andere man, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze dan meteen man en kinderen moet verlaten om haar verlangens achterna te lopen, of vreemd moet gaan.
En het gebeurt steeds meer dat mensen dat soort dingen acceptabel gaan vinden. op die manier vraag ik me af hoe lang het gaat duren voordat pedofielen hun pleidooi winnen, op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Ik maak me daar zorgen over.

----------


## soapgirl

mohiem zo zie ik et ni zitten en ik weet dat zm haram is maar ik kan ni anders denken jullie dat et mag? want mij leve heeft toch geen zin meer ik lijd alleen maar pijn elke dag en ik snij me zelf ook daardoor en ik voel me erg depri??
dus mijn vraag is is zm haram als ik da nu ga doen?

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ik vidn het een slechte tendens om steeds meer toe te geven aan de verlangens. Het kan bijv. gebeuren dat een vrouw verlieft word op een andere man, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze dan meteen man en kinderen moet verlaten om haar verlangens achterna te lopen, of vreemd moet gaan.
> En het gebeurt steeds meer dat mensen dat soort dingen acceptabel gaan vinden. op die manier vraag ik me af hoe lang het gaat duren voordat pedofielen hun pleidooi winnen, op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Ik maak me daar zorgen over.*


Toch was er in de door ons hoog geprezen cultuur van het klassieke Griekenland een vorm van pedofilie, zonder dat daar moeilijk over werd gedaan. Elke tijd heeft zijn eigen normen en waarden. Ik ben het met je eens dat jonge mensen in een afhankelijke situtatie verkeren t.o.v. de volwassenen en daardoor in een veilige omgeving moeten kunnen opgroeien. Sexualiteit onder leeftijdgenoten valt daarin wel te plaatsen, als een vorm van het ontdekken van de wereld, maar tussen volwassene en onvolwassene mag die relatie er niet bestaan. Bij het ontdekken van je eigen sexuaele geaardheid is die ongelijkheid er niet en daarom gewoon te verdedigen als een vrije keuze. Welk geloof dan ook mag en kan hier geen uitspraak over doen en wanneer zij dat toch doet, is de persoon daaraan niet gehouden. Het geloof mag geen gevangenis zijn.

----------


## Naakkoram

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ik vidn het een slechte tendens om steeds meer toe te geven aan de verlangens. Het kan bijv. gebeuren dat een vrouw verlieft word op een andere man, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze dan meteen man en kinderen moet verlaten om haar verlangens achterna te lopen, of vreemd moet gaan.
> En het gebeurt steeds meer dat mensen dat soort dingen acceptabel gaan vinden. op die manier vraag ik me af hoe lang het gaat duren voordat pedofielen hun pleidooi winnen, op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Ik maak me daar zorgen over.*


Ik ben het met je eens, maar je gaat wel heel ver door het te vergelijken met de acceptatiegraad van pedofielen. Ik snap in ieder geval het punt dat je duidelijk wil maken Ik denk dat die acceptatiegraagd bij deze mensen altijd laag zal blijven. Probeer alle regels in de islam omtrent partnerschap vanuit een homosexueel oogpunt te zien (het woordje 'vrouw' veranderen in het woordje 'man', in mijn geval). Ik wil duidelijk maken dat overspel in zowel een homosexuele relatie als in een heterosexuele relatie onacceptabel is, maar als dit niet het geval is, wat is dan het probleem? (buiten het feit dat 2 mensen van hetzelfde geslacht een partnerschap zijn aangegaan)

----------


## Naakkoram

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *mohiem zo zie ik et ni zitten en ik weet dat zm haram is maar ik kan ni anders denken jullie dat et mag? want mij leve heeft toch geen zin meer ik lijd alleen maar pijn elke dag en ik snij me zelf ook daardoor en ik voel me erg depri??
> dus mijn vraag is is zm haram als ik da nu ga doen?*


Zelfmoord is sowiezo geen oplossing. Luister, er zijn zoveel dingen haraam. Niet iedereen is perfect. Bij jou en mij is dat onze geaardheid en bij een ander is dat weer z'n tong (roddelen) en weer een ander steelt zogenaamd van niet-gelovigen. Ieder mens heeft zijn imperfectie. Ik denk dat het gaat om wat voor goede daden je er tegenover hebt staan. Als je voor de rest een perfecte moslima bent ben ik er van overtuigt dat de weegschaal de goede kant op zal vallen op de dag des oordeels.

----------


## soapgirl

wat heef et voor nut als je steeds pijn hebt alleen omdat je les bent dit kan ik niet aan echt niet

----------


## Naakkoram

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *wat heef et voor nut als je steeds pijn hebt alleen omdat je les bent dit kan ik niet aan echt niet*


Als ik het goed begrijp wil je geen les zijn? Ewa ik wil ook geen homo zijn, maar ja wat wil je doen dan? Je moet zelf heel goed nadenken wat je wil.

----------


## Who am i?

Ik kan jou helpen, ik geloof dat ik ergens boven in de zolder nog een 
.44 Cold heb liggen.

----------


## Who am i?

sorry, het is een magnum 9mm


grtz

----------


## soapgirl

ik wil idd geen les zijn 
maar ik kan er nix aan doen

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Toch was er in de door ons hoog geprezen cultuur van het klassieke Griekenland een vorm van pedofilie, zonder dat daar moeilijk over werd gedaan. Elke tijd heeft zijn eigen normen en waarden. Ik ben het met je eens dat jonge mensen in een afhankelijke situtatie verkeren t.o.v. de volwassenen en daardoor in een veilige omgeving moeten kunnen opgroeien. Sexualiteit onder leeftijdgenoten valt daarin wel te plaatsen, als een vorm van het ontdekken van de wereld, maar tussen volwassene en onvolwassene mag die relatie er niet bestaan. Bij het ontdekken van je eigen sexuaele geaardheid is die ongelijkheid er niet en daarom gewoon te verdedigen als een vrije keuze. Welk geloof dan ook mag en kan hier geen uitspraak over doen en wanneer zij dat toch doet, is de persoon daaraan niet gehouden. Het geloof mag geen gevangenis zijn.*


Dus kinderen van 8 die met elkaar seskueel actief zijn moet kunnen????
Lijkt mij nogal schadelijk voor de ontwikkeling maar goed.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Dus kinderen van 8 die met elkaar seskueel actief zijn moet kunnen????
> Lijkt mij nogal schadelijk voor de ontwikkeling maar goed.*


Kinderen van 8 jaar spelen allerlei spelletjes met elkaar als doktertje spelen, of wie het verst kan plassen. Dit alles hoort bij een gezonde sexuele ontwikkeling, heeft niets met die sexualiteit waar jij op doelt te maken. Gaan zij verder zoals er wel gebeurt, dan is dat een afwijking van de normale ontwikkeling en moet als zodanig dan ook niet getolereerd worden.
Is daar een jochie van 14 bij, dan praten we over iets anders. De leeftijd dat kinderen sexueel actief zijn is de laatste 50 jaar wel erg verlaagd. Wisten wij vroeger wat sex was of een kapotje (condoom) vandaag de dag is de jeugd veel verder. Of zij geestelijk ook zover zijn beslist niet waar. Maar wij als volwassenen kunnen bepaalde dingen niet tegenhouden, wel moeten we bijsturen en proberen kinderen te verhoeden voor de grote schade die hieruit kan voortvloeien.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Kinderen van 8 jaar spelen allerlei spelletjes met elkaar als doktertje spelen, of wie het verst kan plassen. Dit alles hoort bij een gezonde sexuele ontwikkeling, heeft niets met die sexualiteit waar jij op doelt te maken. Gaan zij verder zoals er wel gebeurt, dan is dat een afwijking van de normale ontwikkeling en moet als zodanig dan ook niet getolereerd worden.
> Is daar een jochie van 14 bij, dan praten we over iets anders. De leeftijd dat kinderen sexueel actief zijn is de laatste 50 jaar wel erg verlaagd. Wisten wij vroeger wat sex was of een kapotje (condoom) vandaag de dag is de jeugd veel verder. Of zij geestelijk ook zover zijn beslist niet waar. Maar wij als volwassenen kunnen bepaalde dingen niet tegenhouden, wel moeten we bijsturen en proberen kinderen te verhoeden voor de grote schade die hieruit kan voortvloeien.*


Hoezo kunnen we dat niet tegenhouden?

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Hoezo kunnen we dat niet tegenhouden?*


Weet jij wat je kinderen uitvoeren wanneer jij er niet bij bent.
Hoop maar dat je kinderen aan hun goede opvoeding zullen denken wanneer zij in de verleiding zullen worden gebracht door vriendjes.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door ingenieur_ 
> *LES... is HARAM moetlak!!!
> denk na over waar je mee bezig bent!!!!
> *


Ik denk inderdaad dat je goed moet na denken wat de gevolgen zullen zijn als jij voor je gevoelens kiest. ik sluit me aan bij engineer betefent dat dit absoluut niet kan binnen de islam. 

god wil toch dat je gelukkig word?,, 
God wil dat je HEM dient om beloond te worden in het hiernamaals.. dat betekend dus dat sjitan er alles aan zal doen om jou te laten zonden this life nothing but a test
Probeer je van die gevoelens te weerhouden en alles komt goed is het niet vandaag dan komt t morgen wel?

Ik vraag me af of jij je aangetrokken voelt tot die ene meid of voor vrouwen in t algemeen? Want als dit alleen voor die ene dame is. Zal het een stuk makkelijker zijn om hier overheen te komen (denk ik)

Allah Oe3lam,

Ps: Hoe oud ben je eigenlijk als ik vragen mag??

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Ik denk inderdaad dat je goed moet na denken wat de gevolgen zullen zijn als jij voor je gevoelens kiest. ik sluit me aan bij engineer betefent dat dit absoluut niet kan binnen de islam. 
> 
> god wil toch dat je gelukkig word?,, 
> God wil dat je HEM dient om beloond te worden in het hiernamaals.. dat betekend dus dat sjitan er alles aan zal doen om jou te laten zonden this life nothing but a test
> Probeer je van die gevoelens te weerhouden en alles komt goed is het niet vandaag dan komt t morgen wel?
> 
> Ik vraag me af of jij je aangetrokken voelt tot die ene meid of voor vrouwen in t algemeen? Want als dit alleen voor die ene dame is. Zal het een stuk makkelijker zijn om hier overheen te komen (denk ik)
> 
> ...


Precies.
Bovendien denken veel mensen dat als ze 1 keer verliefd zijn op iemand van hetzelfde geslacht ze meteen lesbo of homo zijn. Hetgeen helemaal geen waar hoeft te zijn.

----------


## soapgirl

Als ik het goed begrijp wil je geen les zijn? Ewa ik wil ook geen homo zijn, maar ja wat wil je doen dan? Je moet zelf heel goed nadenken wat je wil.


maar wat doe jij dan ga je er voor of doe je er nixmee?

ik ben 18

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *Als ik het goed begrijp wil je geen les zijn? Ewa ik wil ook geen homo zijn, maar ja wat wil je doen dan? Je moet zelf heel goed nadenken wat je wil.
> 
> 
> maar wat doe jij dan ga je er voor of doe je er nixmee?
> 
> ik ben 18*


Klinkt raar maar mensen willen soms gewoon anders zijn dan andere dus KIEZEN ze er voor om een bepaald gevoel voor iemand te hebben.

Terwijl dat helemaal niet hoeft te betekenen dat je dan gelijk les bent!!!
Het kan best zijn dat jij dit op dit moment wil zijn wat dus niet hoeft te betekenen dat je niet van jongens kunt houden. 
Bovendien denk ik dat je een zodanige leeftijd hebt dat jij je zelf er best doorheen kunt slepen. 
Om te beginnen zou ik beginnen met je relatie volledig te breken met die meid. (hoe moeilijk dat ook zal zijn) 
En gewoon je ogen open te houden voor een leuke jongen of andere leuke mensen die veel aandacht aan je geven, waardoor de verleiding veel minder zal zijn om terug te vallen want als je eenmaal in een bepaald kring (heteros) bent Dan denk ik dat je achteraf denkt van waar was ik toch mee bezig!!! En het is helemaal niet verkeerd om er enkele verkeerdegedachten aan over te houden maar zolang je maar sterk genoeg bent om je daarvan te weerhouden komt alles goed InchAllah

Ben geen specialist maar ik denk dat er best veel mensen zijn die met dit soort dingen zitten!

En zo heeft iedereen zijn eigen S**T in zijn leven
Allah oe3lam,

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Klinkt raar maar mensen willen soms gewoon anders zijn dan andere dus KIEZEN ze er voor om een bepaald gevoel voor iemand te hebben.
> 
> Terwijl dat helemaal niet hoeft te betekenen dat je dan gelijk les bent!!!
> Het kan best zijn dat jij dit op dit moment wil zijn wat dus niet hoeft te betekenen dat je niet van jongens kunt houden. 
> Bovendien denk ik dat je een zodanige leeftijd hebt dat jij je zelf er best doorheen kunt slepen. 
> Om te beginnen zou ik beginnen met je relatie volledig te breken met die meid. (hoe moeilijk dat ook zal zijn) 
> En gewoon je ogen open te houden voor een leuke jongen of andere leuke mensen die veel aandacht aan je geven, waardoor de verleiding veel minder zal zijn om terug te vallen want als je eenmaal in een bepaald kring (heteros) bent Dan denk ik dat je achteraf denkt van waar was ik toch mee bezig!!! En het is helemaal niet verkeerd om er enkele verkeerdegedachten aan over te houden maar zolang je maar sterk genoeg bent om je daarvan te weerhouden komt alles goed InchAllah
> 
> ...



Idiote homofobie.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Idiote homofobie.*


Homophobia ?? 
De islam is gewoon tegen seksuele omgang met het zelfde geslacht dus dat heeft nix te fobie maken  

Als iemand homo of lesb wil zijn is dat prima maar dat moet je wel overwegen hoe jij straks tegenover Allah staat en of je dat er voor over hebt

Als iemand het geloof belangrijker vind dan de liefde voor iemand dan vind ik dat je daar tegen moet vechten jah

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Homophobia ?? 
> De islam is gewoon tegen seksuele omgang met het zelfde geslacht dus dat heeft nix te fobie maken  
> 
> Als iemand homo of lesb wil zijn is dat prima maar dat moet je wel overwegen hoe jij straks tegenover Allah staat en of je dat er voor over hebt
> 
> Als iemand het geloof belangrijker vind dan de liefde voor iemand dan vind ik dat je daar tegen moet vechten jah*



Je kunt ook gewoon zeggen dat jouw religie tegen homoseksualiteit is. Het is nergens voor nodig om allerlei rare verhalen op te gaan hangen over toch maar naar het andere geslacht te kijken, en andere kwalijke tips. En het is al helemaal niet nodig om liefde tussen aanhalingstekens te zetten. Jouw liefde is niet beter dan die van een ander.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Je kunt ook gewoon zeggen dat jouw religie tegen homoseksualiteit is. Het is nergens voor nodig om allerlei rare verhalen op te gaan hangen over toch maar naar het andere geslacht te kijken, en andere kwalijke tips. En het is al helemaal niet nodig om liefde tussen aanhalingstekens te zetten. Jouw liefde is niet beter dan die van een ander.*


Sommige mensen hebben zoooooo'n moeite om het verschil tussen liefde en lust te begrijpen. Laat staan liefde te beschouwen als iets wat een wapan van sjeitaan kan zijn.
Hopeloos gewoon.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Sommige mensen hebben zoooooo'n moeite om het verschil tussen liefde en lust te begrijpen. Laat staan liefde te beschouwen als iets wat een wapan van sjeitaan kan zijn.
> Hopeloos gewoon.*


Ja, ja, jouw liefde is de enige goede, de rest is van de duvel. Nou weten we het wel. Arrogant gezwets.

----------


## Niais

Van harte gefeliciteerd meisje en welkom.

----------


## soapgirl

dankje maar zelf wil ik het niet zijn

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Oem_Dawoed_ 
> *Salaam a3alekom warahmato allah,
> 
> Je kunt er idd niks aan doen, maar de daad wel voorkomen...
> 
> Moge allah je op het rechte pad leiden....*


HaHaHa jij zegt dus dat het fout is ?
Dan ben ik wel erg fout bezig zeg.

Ik dacht altijd dat 'n God het over liefde had in het algemeen.
De liefde tussen twee meiden is net zo iets.
Laat mij dan maar fout bezig zijn volgens de Islam en de meeste geloven.
Ik zou HET niet met een man kunnen/willen doen.
Dit is mijn rechte pad, en de wet in NL zegt dat het mag.

Li Xai.   :staart:  *&*   :staart:

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *ja 
> kan iemand mij plz helpen ik weet niet wat ik moet doen!!!
> als het verboden is?? god kan doen wat hij wil dus is dit wat hij wil dak les ben ik kan er toch nix aan doen?? ik ben echt in de war    *


Doe wat je alle twee zelf wil doen.

Je moet vrede met jezelf hebben, anders is vrede met een ander niet mogenlijk.
(vandaar al die oorlogen in naam van het Geloof)(in elk geloof)

Li Xai.  :Iluvu:

----------


## Olive Yao

*Allah en lesbiennes* 

Veel mannen en vrouwen zijn van nature homosexueel. Allah heeft ook hen geschapen. Hoe kan Allah's schepping slecht zijn? Maar dat zeggen mensen, als ze zeggen dat homosexualiteit slecht is. Dat is godslasterlijk.

Stel, iemand antwoordt: "Allah heeft ook het kwaad geschapen. En als wij het kwaad kwaad noemen, is dat niet godslasterlijk".

Maar Allah heeft het kwaad niet geschapen. Allah heeft mensen geschapen met het vermogen om kwaad te doen, dat is iets anders. Hij heeft ons geschapen met vrije wil en het vermogen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Mensen brengen het kwaad in de wereld, niet Allah - een ander oordeel zou godslasterlijk zijn. Allah houdt mensen verantwoordelijk voor het kwaad dat zij doen.

Allah heeft mannen en vrouwen geschapen. Wij kiezen niet vrijwillig of we vrouw of man zijn. Zo kiezen we ook niet vrijwillig of we homosexueel of heterosexueel zijn. Ga maar bij jezelf te rade: heb jij dat vrijwillig gekozen? Vast niet.
Homosexualiteit en heterosexualiteit maken deel uit van Allah's schepping. Hoe zou Allah's schepping niet goed kunnen zijn?

----------


## soapgirl

choukran allemaal 
dus het is niet erg als ik er voor ga het is idd niet de eerste vrouw waar ik van houd het zijn er veel meer daarvoor dus deze vriendin is niet mijn eerste liefde waar ik erg veel van houd

----------


## Tchoupy

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *choukran allemaal 
> dus het is niet erg als ik er voor ga het is idd niet de eerste vrouw waar ik van houd het zijn er veel meer daarvoor dus deze vriendin is niet mijn eerste liefde waar ik erg veel van houd*


 Soapgirl, neem eens contact op met youssouf.nl, een organisatie die zich bezig houdt met Islam en seksualiteit waaronder homoseksualiteit. Recent deed hun site het niet maar het landelijk COC in Amsterdam www.coc.nl kan je wel een adres of telefoonnummer geven. Ik denk dat zij jou bij jouw vraag kunnen helpen, juist vanwege hun ismalitische achtegrond en kennis. Je bent niet de eerste en niet de enige! Verder: doe wat goed voor jou voelt, leg alleen rekenschap af aan God in je gebeden en tek je in vredesnaam niets aan van wat anderen vinden of zeggen. Zij hebben niet over jou te oordelen! Ik wens je veel succes en veel liefde (al dan niet lichamelijk).

----------


## soapgirl

dankje

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Allah en lesbiennes 
> 
> Veel mannen en vrouwen zijn van nature homosexueel. Allah heeft ook hen geschapen. Hoe kan Allah's schepping slecht zijn? Maar dat zeggen mensen, als ze zeggen dat homosexualiteit slecht is. Dat is godslasterlijk.
> 
> Stel, iemand antwoordt: "Allah heeft ook het kwaad geschapen. En als wij het kwaad kwaad noemen, is dat niet godslasterlijk".
> 
> Maar Allah heeft het kwaad niet geschapen. Allah heeft mensen geschapen met het vermogen om kwaad te doen, dat is iets anders. Hij heeft ons geschapen met vrije wil en het vermogen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Mensen brengen het kwaad in de wereld, niet Allah - een ander oordeel zou godslasterlijk zijn. Allah houdt mensen verantwoordelijk voor het kwaad dat zij doen.
> 
> ...


Opnieuw: Gaat deze redenatie ook op voor pedofilie, dierenseks etc?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Opnieuw: Gaat deze redenatie ook op voor pedofilie, dierenseks etc?*


We kunnen nu wel weer aanvoeren dat iets tussen twee volwassen, zelfbeslissende mensen iets geheel anders is dan iets tussen een volwassene en een onmondig dier of kind, maar aangezien jij triomfantelijk zwelgt in je eigen gelijk, heeft dat weinig zin. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat je gelukkig bent in je eigen, kleine, benepen wereldje en dat je beperkte wereldvisie niet al te veel slachtoffers maakt.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *We kunnen nu wel weer aanvoeren dat iets tussen twee volwassen, zelfbeslissende mensen iets geheel anders is dan iets tussen een volwassene en een onmondig dier of kind, maar aangezien jij triomfantelijk zwelgt in je eigen gelijk, heeft dat weinig zin. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat je gelukkig bent in je eigen, kleine, benepen wereldje en dat je beperkte wereldvisie niet al te veel slachtoffers maakt.*


Wat een hoogdravende onzin zeg. Je kent me niet eens en baseerd je op een paar van mijn antwoorden.

Overigens is dat iets anders dat argument met die volwassenen en zo. Olive beweert namelijk dat God niets slechts kan scheppen, en daar ging ik op in.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Wat een hoogdravende onzin zeg. Je kent me niet eens en baseerd je op een paar van mijn antwoorden.
> 
> Overigens is dat iets anders dat argument met die volwassenen en zo. Olive beweert namelijk dat God niets slechts kan scheppen, en daar ging ik op in.*




Nou Fatima, volgens mij had die zijn werk beter eerst kunnen afronden voordat hij na de zesde dag uit vissen ging. Had die dan s'maandags daarop desnoods er nog een paar uur aan besteed- dan was het voor veel mensen met een bepaalde aangeboren geaardheid niet zo'n klote geweest.

En helaas, pedofiel zijnde word je ook zo geboren.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_
> Opnieuw: Gaat deze redenatie ook op voor pedofilie, dierenseks etc?


(zie verderop)

----------


## dr.strangelove

Soapgirl, ik merk dat hoogdravende redeneringen over de schepper en de Islam niet echt aan je besteed zijn. Laat ik zeggen: er is geen definitief antwoord op je vraag of lesbisch zijn goed of slecht is. Je moet het zelf bepalen. Alles wat je hier leest is 'standplaatsgebonden', ofwel het zijn persoonlijke meningen over wat goed en slecht is. Je kunt 2 dingen doen: 1. op de mening van een ander vertrouwen 2. je eigen mening vormen. Ik stel voor dat je het laatste doet. Je bent 18 jaar en een volwassen meid en je moet in staat zijn om je eigen mening over dit soort dingen te vormen, hoe moeilijk dat ook is met alle tegenstrijdige berichten die je van iedereen hoort.

----------


## soapgirl

oke
dankje wel

----------


## a-aziz

alle lof aan ALLAH subhana wa t'ala alleen

salaam alaikoum lieve zuster

wat moedig om je verhaal te vertellen
inshaALLAH zal het de stap zijn naar de juiste keuze

zuster je komt zelf met de vraag of dit haram is
als je overtuigd bent van hetgeen wat je doet dan heb je geen vragen over de juistheid ervan

ik zou zeggen ja het is zeker haram
dus jullie zouden nooit kunnen trouwen en zo is alles wat jullie doen haram
ik zou zeggen verdiep je en leer erover
blijf uit haar buurt want als zij geen begrip toont zal ze je verleiden emotioneel
ga liever naar de moskee waar je veilig bent en laat ALLAH subhana wa t'ala terug in je hart

zuster ik zal inshaALLAH doea voor je doen
als je echt in de put zit mag je mailen
maar alleen als je echt in de put zit he? want wij zijn vreemden en horen verder geen contact te hebben
mijn email is:[email protected]
salaam alaikoum

----------


## soapgirl

salaam broeder
hardstikke bedankt voor het reagere en je mag altiijd doea's doen 
het is erg leif van je maar ik red me wel met allah swt inscha'allah
oualaikom salaam

----------


## appie01

nou luister die gevoelens moet je maar weg zien te krijgen god heeft mannen en vrouwen geschapen en niet alleen vrouwen of alleen mannen
harm is het zeker is geen twijfel aan mogelijk
als je als een echte islamiet gedraagt dan zijn die gevoelens zo weg bekeer je tot god en god zal je helpen en laat je niet gek maken door gevoelens of andere onzin

----------


## appie01

ik weet niet wat die mafkees probeert te vertellen een mening vormen zegt hij heel dom jongen 
als zij een mening kon vormen had ze jouw hulp niet gevraagd 
en over de islam hoef je geen mening te vormen je moet naar feiten zoeken 
vijf keer per dag bidden is een feit
1 keer in je leven naar mekka gaan is een feit 
drugs gebruiken mag niet is een feit 
overspel plegen mag niet is een feit 
vrouw en vrouw man en man mag niet verboden is een feit 
dit allemaal als je echt een moslim bent en je wilt naar de hemel als je dat niet wilt en je wil graag lesbische zijn dan moet je dat gerust doen dan kom je in de hel terecht

----------


## a-aziz

alle lof aan ALLAH subhana wa t'la alleen

salaam alaikoumwa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe

beste broeder"appie"
hoe je jouw visie uitlegt is op een harde en recht doorzee manier
als je zo een discussie aangaat dan zal de ander zich al snel voor je afsluiten

vergeet niet: vliegen vang je met stroop en niet met azijn

en zwijgen wordt ten alle tijden gezien als wijsheid dan lukraak je mening spuien

khair inshaALLAH

salaam alaikoum
je broeder abdel aziz

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *moge allah de hartelozen een hart schenken en daarna de harten van de mensen met vrede, broederliefde en tolerantie vullen*


Da's inderdaad hard nodig. Je wordt niet heel vrolijk van de meeste bijdragen hier.

----------


## appie01

nou luister broeder die vrouw heeft meerdere malen van mensen op een keurige manier gehoord dat het harem is. Ze wil alleen horen dat goed is waar ze mee bezig is. Kijk als iemand niet bid probeer je hem op een vriendlijke manier te vertellen dat bidden belangrijk is etc etc. Dit zit op een hogere level deze woman wil geen hemel zij wil de donia nou dan kiest ze toch voor de donia. Dan is ze hier lesbische maar ze moet niet verwachten dat ze naar de hemel gaat. En als ze niet overtuigd is dat het volkomen harem is gewoon harem harem en nog een keer harem is . Je hebt van die arabische zenders savonds is er een geleerde die vragen beantwoordt over de islam. Je kan vanuit huis bellen het kost je mischien hooguit 5 euro telefoonkosten en je hebt volledige antwoordt. Weet je jullie willen een duscussie hier houden volkomen onnodig over iets dat vasstaat het is harem. Zoek een ander onderwerp waar twijfels over zijn. En weet je wat nog meer harem is iets zelf legaliseren is nog erger dan het doen ervan. we kunnen wel in nederland wonen de regels van de nederlanders volgen maar de islam is niet door balkenende geschreven het is een geschenk van god. Het is je eigen keuze je moet niks, je kan je aan de islam houden of niet.
Maar vergeet 1 ding niet>de gevolgen als je geen echte moslim bent a maar hier op aarde mag je zelf beslissen of je een moslim wilt zijn of niet. of je de hemel wilt of niet. als jullie een echte discussie willen voeren, voer het over dingen waar jullie verstand over hebben en ga niet zomaar dingen roepen over de islam als je er niks van af weet of heel weinig. Twijfel je over dingen ga naar een imam. Maar kom niet met onzin hierheen. is lesbische zijn harem of help ik ben lesbische dit is glashelder net als je niet door rood mag rijden. Als het aan mij ligt einde discussie en een andere onderwerp waar je echt over kan discuseren de islam is te hooggegrepen voor een aantal mensen hier vooral als je alleen wilt horen wat jij wil.

----------


## a-aziz

alle lof aan ALLAH subhana wa t'ala alleen

salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe

je hebt gelijk broeder en ik deel je mening.
maar het kwaad is al geschied
met mijn reactie hoopte ik de zuster bij te staan en haar naar het goede te helpen
om inshaALLAH deze en misschien andere zusters en broeders een juiste keuze te laten maken en zelf natuurlijk hasanat verdienen
want wat een voor een goede daad is: toekijken en bekritiseren?

het staat vast dat ik je mening deel maar de manier waarop je het bracht was erg cru

en was de profeet niet zachtaardig?
was het niet zo dat:ALLAH subhana wa t'ala tegen de profeet sallalahoe alaihi wasallam sprak en zei: O Mohammed als jij niet zo zachtaardig was dan hadden zij jou niet gevolgd?

laten wij allen en in alles insha ALLAH een voorbeeld nemen aan de beste onder ons ooit: de profeet Mohammed sallalahoe alaihi wasallam

en als ik fouten maak of verkeerde dingen zeg corrigeer mij dan als je die mogelijk hebt

djazakALLAHoe ghairan broeder

salam alaikoum
abdel aziz

----------


## appie01

goedendag broerder ik weet wat je bedoelt en ik begrijp het ook. Maar weet je wat ik niet begrijp de reacties van een aantal mensen hoe zij dingen overbrengen naar mensen. Kijk dat ik het op een grove manier overbreng oke geef ik je gelijk in maar sommige mensen hier brengen leugens over naar haar toe. Ze liegen over de islam en legaleseren dingen die harem zijn broeder dat doet pijn. Ze moeten de islam in zijn waarde laten en niet zomaar speculeren. Als je met feiten kan komen en kan aantonen dat iets niet harem is dan kan je het doen maar niet zomaar speculeren over de islam. Je moet het zo zien als je pijn hebt ga je naar de dokter met de islam is het ook zo begrijp je iets niet of twijfel je over iets ga je naar de imam of naar een nog hogere opgeleide elhilm die mensen zijn er om onze vragen te beantwoorden

Mag ik jullie aandacht nog even. Weet je onze ouders hebben ons hier naar dit land gebracht natuurlijk door hulp van allah om een beter leven te krijgen onderwijs luxer dan in marokko. Alleen wij zijn vergeten wie wij eigenlijk echt zijn want we lijden geen honger en weet daar komen de meeste gekke dingen door. We hebben elke dag eten op tafel een tv auto mobieltje compuer het luxe leven we hoeven ons heel weinig zorgen te maken over zulke dingen het gaat allemaal vanzelf als je 3000 km reist richting afrika kom je mensen tegen die niet eens weten of ze een avondmaaltijd bij elkaar kunnen krijgen. In plaats dat wij god bedanken voor al deze luxe gaan we twijfelen aan hem. worden we lesbische homo crimineel fotomodel etc . We hebben het te goed uit verveling komen de gekste dingen omhoog en je besluit om lesbische teworden en je durft er nog aan te twijfelen of het harem is.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> *In plaats dat wij god bedanken voor al deze luxe gaan we twijfelen aan hem. worden we lesbische homo crimineel fotomodel etc . We hebben het te goed uit verveling komen de gekste dingen omhoog en je besluit om lesbische teworden en je durft er nog aan te twijfelen of het harem is.*



 :schok:

----------


## Morcos

Dag iedereen!

Ook in het Zuiderse exotische Flaanderenland  :boer:  wordt over dit thema gediscussieerd, het is een onstuitbare universele trend, we kunnen maar bijleren:

ckeck www.kifkif.be en
http://www.site.kifkif.be/kifkif/nie...pen_menu_id=40
voor het interview met Said van Merhaba: "Ik denk niet dat we te vroeg komen";

en voor de discussie: http://site.kifkif.be/forum/showthread.php?t=2259

Een fragmentje:

En we kiezen opnieuw, volledig in de lijn van onze filosofie, voor een zachte maar doortastende aanpak.

Dat wil zeggen: niet chokeren maar proberen het thema cht bespreekbaar te maken. Omdat het in ieders voordeel is dat het probleem bespreekbaar wordt. Omdat je anders ndere problemen krijgt.

Wat bedoel je daarmee precies?

Said: Als een probleem niet bespreekbaar is, als een allochtone holebi niet met zijn gevoelens terecht kan bij zijn ouders, dan wordt er een verwrongen situatie gecreerd. Uiteindelijk zal dat f leiden tot een breuk met de ouders, of zal hij toneel moeten spelen. Maar uiteindelijk is dat op langere termijn een situatie die noch de allochtone holebi noch zijn ouders gelukkig zal maken.

Sommigen zeggen dat jullie geduld moeten hebben: de emancipatie van allochtone holebis moet wachten tot de allochtonen als groep niet meer gediscrimineerd worden.

Said: Ik vrees dat we niet genoeg geduld hebben om te wachten tot in 2040. We moeten nu werken om op langere termijn vruchten te plukken. En ik denk niet dat we te vroeg zijn. Want we moeten ervoor zorgen dat iedereen zijn plaats krijgt in de allochtone gemeenschap. Emancipatie van slechts n groep s geen emancipatie: iedereen moet proberen tegelijkertijd zijn plaats te veroveren. En iedereen moet zijn verantwoordelijkheid opnemen. Wj proberen onze verantwoordelijkheid op te nemen door het thema bespreekbaar te maken. En we hopen dat de allochtone verenigingen dat ook zullen doen, door ervoor te zorgen dat iedereen het plekje krijgt dat hij verdient.


ook nog www.merhaba.be

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> **


Ja broedert, het is pure verveling. Om half vijf zondagmiddag staar je gapend uit het raam, en denkt: ik heb het! Ik word lesbo!

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> * We hebben elke dag eten op tafel een tv auto mobieltje compuer het luxe leven we hoeven ons heel weinig zorgen te maken over zulke dingen het gaat allemaal vanzelf als je 3000 km reist richting afrika kom je mensen tegen die niet eens weten of ze een avondmaaltijd bij elkaar kunnen krijgen. In plaats dat wij god bedanken voor al deze luxe gaan we twijfelen aan hem. worden we lesbische homo crimineel fotomodel etc . We hebben het te goed uit verveling komen de gekste dingen omhoog en je besluit om lesbische teworden en je durft er nog aan te twijfelen of het harem is.*


In plaats van te leuteren over je broeder's en zuster's sexuele voorkeur kan je beter je auto, computer, tv en mobieltje verkopen en het geld naar Afrika sturen. Of pak je auto en lever die tv zelf in Senegal af. Word je ook niet meer door al dat vunzige nieuws afgeleid.

Malloot.  :Smilie:

----------


## appie01

en wie ben jij dan malloot . zeuren alles verkopen naar afrika sturen nou jij kan alvast het goede voorbeeld geven


en trouwens iemand die lesbo of homo is hoor niet tot mijn broederschap en jij al helemaal niet eikel

en nog een laatse ding ik wordt niet zo snel afgeleid door rijkdom 
ik bedank elke dag god ervoor ik besef wel wat wij hebben dat kunnen we van een aantal mensen hier niet zeggen.

----------


## a-aziz

alle lof aan ALLAH swt alleen

salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoellah wa barakatoe

en denk je dat ALLAH swt het fijn vindt dat iedereen zinloos kritiek op elkaar spui-ed hier?
of zou HIJ swt niet liever willen dat je op een zachtaardige wijze elkaar corrigeerd en zo elkander misschien iets leert?

het lijkt hier wel een hormonen rodeo

salaam alaikoum

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> *en trouwens iemand die lesbo of homo is hoor niet tot mijn broederschap*


Maak je geen zorgen, geen enkele homo of lesbienne zal tot jouw verwrongen, harteloze, kwaadaardige broederschap willen behoren. 


Hoogste toren  :moe:

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Maak je geen zorgen, geen enkele homo of lesbienne zal tot jouw verwrongen, harteloze, kwaadaardige broederschap willen behoren. 
> 
> 
> Hoogste toren *


Persoonlijk mogen ze me noemen wat ze willen hoor.

Ik zal dan niet tot de "broederschap" behoren van wie dan ook, maar ben happy verder.

En even een uitleg: 
Homo=Mens
Veel verwarren het wel eens met homoseksueel.

Li Xai.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> [B]en trouwens iemand die lesbo of homo is hoor niet tot mijn broederschap en jij al helemaal niet eikel


Wat heb je tegen mij ?

Li Xai (v)

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_
> Ik vidn het een slechte tendens om steeds meer toe te geven aan de verlangens. Het kan bijv. gebeuren dat een vrouw verlieft word op een andere man, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze dan meteen man en kinderen moet verlaten om haar verlangens achterna te lopen, of vreemd moet gaan.
> En het gebeurt steeds meer dat mensen dat soort dingen acceptabel gaan vinden. op die manier vraag ik me af hoe lang het gaat duren voordat pedofielen hun pleidooi winnen, op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Ik maak me daar zorgen over.


Niet op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Twee volwassenen is iets heel anders dan een volwassene en een kind.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Niet op basis van dezelfde argumenten. Twee volwassenen is iets heel anders dan een volwassene en een kind.*



Ze komt altijd met dat soort argumenten: kinderen in de steek laten, gebroken gezinnen en pedofielen. Hoogste toren.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_
> Opnieuw: Gaat deze redenatie ook op voor pedofilie, dierenseks etc?


Pedofilie: ja.

Je moet nl. twee vragen onderscheiden:

Is iets ethisch goed of kwaad?
Is iets goed of slecht voor mensen?

Pedofilie kan aangeboren zijn (ik zeg niet dat dat alijd zo is). Dan maakt pedofilie deel uit van Allah's schepping, en volgens godsdienstige ethische logica is het dan niet ethisch slecht: hoe kan Allah's schepping slecht zijn?

Maar ook als iets niet _ethisch_ slecht is, kan het nog wel _slecht voor mensen_ zijn. En dan kunnen we het willen voorkomen.

Daarin zit het verschil tussen homosexualiteit en pedofilie.


H Soapgirl, heb je hier iets aan? Zie je dat je moslims met het vooroordeel dat homosexualiteit haram is, best lastige vragen kunt stellen?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_
> Wat een hoogdravende onzin zeg. Je kent me niet eens en baseert je op een paar van mijn antwoorden.
> 
> Overigens is dat iets anders dat argument met die volwassenen en zo. Olive beweert namelijk dat God niets slechts kan scheppen, en daar ging ik op in.


Puntje op de i:

Ook hier moet je onderscheid maken tussen _ethisch_ goed en kwaad, en goed en slecht _voor mensen_.

We kunnen niet zeggen dat Allah iets ethisch slechts schept, denk ik.

Allah kan echter wel dingen scheppen die slecht voor mensen zijn. Droogte, mislukte oogst en hongersnood bijvoorbeeld zijn deel van Allahs schepping.

Waarom doet Allah dat? Dat is de moeilijke theologische vraag van het kwaad in de wereld.
Sommige mensen verklaren het als straf voor onze zonden. De tsunami bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door David_
> Ze komt altijd met dat soort argumenten: kinderen in de steek laten, gebroken gezinnen en pedofielen. Hoogste toren.


Kinderen in de steek laten en gebroken gezinnen is _slecht voor mensen_.
De eerste vraag is, of het _ethisch_ slecht is in islam.

Stel, iemand antwoordt: het is ethisch slecht _omdat_ het slecht is voor mensen.

Dan antwoord je:

a. Dat is niet de maatstaf voor goed en kwaad in islam. Die maatstaf is, of Allah het goedkeurt of afkeurt.

b. Dan is het dus niet ethisch slecht als we zorgen dat het niet slecht voor mensen is. Nou, dan zorgen homo's en lesbiennes daar toch voor? Is het meteen niet ethisch slecht meer.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door appie01_
> goedendag broerder ik weet wat je bedoelt en ik begrijp het ook. Maar weet je wat ik niet begrijp de reacties van een aantal mensen hoe zij dingen overbrengen naar mensen. Kijk dat ik het op een grove manier overbreng oke geef ik je gelijk in maar sommige mensen hier brengen leugens over naar haar toe. Ze liegen over de islam en legaleseren dingen die harem zijn broeder dat doet pijn. Ze moeten de islam in zijn waarde laten en niet zomaar speculeren. Als je met feiten kan komen en kan aantonen dat iets niet harem is dan kan je het doen maar niet zomaar speculeren over de islam. Je moet het zo zien als je pijn hebt ga je naar de dokter met de islam is het ook zo begrijp je iets niet of twijfel je over iets ga je naar de imam of naar een nog hogere opgeleide elhilm die mensen zijn er om onze vragen te beantwoorden
> 
> Mag ik jullie aandacht nog even. Weet je onze ouders hebben ons hier naar dit land gebracht natuurlijk door hulp van allah om een beter leven te krijgen onderwijs luxer dan in marokko. Alleen wij zijn vergeten wie wij eigenlijk echt zijn want we lijden geen honger en weet daar komen de meeste gekke dingen door. We hebben elke dag eten op tafel een tv auto mobieltje compuer het luxe leven we hoeven ons heel weinig zorgen te maken over zulke dingen het gaat allemaal vanzelf als je 3000 km reist richting afrika kom je mensen tegen die niet eens weten of ze een avondmaaltijd bij elkaar kunnen krijgen. In plaats dat wij god bedanken voor al deze luxe gaan we twijfelen aan hem. worden we lesbische homo crimineel fotomodel etc . We hebben het te goed uit verveling komen de gekste dingen omhoog en je besluit om lesbische teworden en je durft er nog aan te twijfelen of het harem is.


appie01 geef me nou eens antwoord op deze vraag: hoe kan Allahs schepping ethisch slecht zijn?

----------


## appie01

ik heb niks tegen je maar tegen je gewoontes.
Doe is gewoon normaal zoek is een leuke boy en maak het leven voor je zelf gemakkelijker dan dit eigenwijze gedoe.

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Persoonlijk mogen ze me noemen wat ze willen hoor.
> 
> Ik zal dan niet tot de "broederschap" behoren van wie dan ook, maar ben happy verder.
> 
> En even een uitleg: 
> Homo=Mens
> Veel verwarren het wel eens met homoseksueel.
> 
> Li Xai.*


homo= latijns voor: zelfde

dus hooseksueel: liefde voor de zelfde soort/geslacht

salaam alaikoum

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> *ik heb niks tegen je maar tegen je gewoontes.
> Doe is gewoon normaal zoek is een leuke boy en maak het leven voor je zelf gemakkelijker dan dit eigenwijze gedoe.*



Idioot.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> *en wie ben jij dan malloot . zeuren alles verkopen naar afrika sturen nou jij kan alvast het goede voorbeeld geven*


Ik stelde die vraag aan jou; je begon er namelijk zelf over.

Over wat ik al dan niet voor Afrika of waar dan ook doe, daar weet jij geen ruk van.

Maar jij dankt God en die Afrikanen, die moeten maar zien. Je hebt het nu even te druk met lesbo's bashen.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door appie01_ 
> *ik heb niks tegen je maar tegen je gewoontes.
> Doe is gewoon normaal zoek is een leuke boy en maak het leven voor je zelf gemakkelijker dan dit eigenwijze gedoe.*


Zoek zelf een boy, en vertel mij later of het je beviel.  :haha:

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *homo= latijns voor: zelfde
> 
> dus hooseksueel: liefde voor de zelfde soort/geslacht
> 
> salaam alaikoum*


De eerst (echte)mens was een Homo Habilis, en dat wil zeggen: "de handige mens"
Dat wil niets zeggen over de geaardheid.
De Homo erectus komt er een tijdje na pas en wil miets anders zeggen dan: Het woord erectus betekent rechtopstaand.
Weer geen geaardheid en weer niet dat ze het met "hetzelfde" deden.

Maar ok, mij best, je weet niet wat ik uithaal en nu al niet eens met mijn levensstijl.
 :duim:  

Dit is een onderwerp over *"help!! ik ben lesbisch"*.
Als je er niet tegen kan moet je een ander onderwerp zoeken om je af te reageren.

Li Xai.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *homo= latijns voor: zelfde
> 
> dus hooseksueel: liefde voor de zelfde soort/geslacht
> 
> salaam alaikoum*


Nee
Homo komt in dit verband uit het klassiek Grieks en betekent gelijk zoals in homogeniseren van een vloeistof met oplossing.
Homofilie beteken liefde koesteren voor iemand van hetzelfde geslacht met als mogelijk vervolg homorotiek, vergelijk heterofilie en heterorotiek.

----------


## Elie Hobeika

_DierUh..._

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Elie Hobeika_ 
> *DierUh...*



KlierUh.

----------


## Olive Yao

Als homosexualiteit volgens de moslimse godsdienst ethisch slecht is, heeft de god dus een slechte daad verricht toen hij homosexualiteit schiep. Dan is hij dus niet algoed.

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *De eerst (echte)mens was een Homo Habilis, en dat wil zeggen: "de handige mens"
> Dat wil niets zeggen over de geaardheid.
> De Homo erectus komt er een tijdje na pas en wil miets anders zeggen dan: Het woord erectus betekent rechtopstaand.
> Weer geen geaardheid en weer niet dat ze het met "hetzelfde" deden.
> 
> Maar ok, mij best, je weet niet wat ik uithaal en nu al niet eens met mijn levensstijl.
>  
> 
> ...


In de naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle 

salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoellah wa barakatoe 


in geenzins bekritiseer ik je levensstijl

hoe kom je erbij?
zo ben ik niet

salaam alaikoum

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Als homosexualiteit volgens de moslimse godsdienst ethisch slecht is, heeft de god dus een slechte daad verricht toen hij homosexualiteit schiep. Dan is hij dus niet algoed.*


In de naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle 

salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoellah wa barakatoe 

is dit leven niet de plek om te bewijzen of je de beloning waardig bent?
is er goed zonder slecht?
en als je dit niet geloofd beantwoord me dan deze vraag:

als iemand voor je geboorte over deze wereld zou vertellen en je zeggen welke rol je hier zou spelen, en je een brein zou hebben 2 armen,handen, 10 vingers ect
zou je hem dan geloven?
en zo zeg ik je nu: er is zeker een volgend eeuwig leven

en homosexualiteit is zeker een influistering van de vervloekte sjaitan

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *
> en homosexualiteit is zeker een influistering van de vervloekte sjaitan*



Nonsens.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *In de naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle 
> 
> salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoellah wa barakatoe 
> 
> 
> in geenzins bekritiseer ik je levensstijl
> 
> hoe kom je erbij?
> ...


In dE naam van Die Allah hangen ze homoseksuelen op in bepaalde Moslim landen, is dat barmhartig ?

Ik heb geen koran studie gedaan, dus ik kan niet over alles oordelen wat er in geschreven is ooit, maar *Moord* goedkeuren ?
Doet Allah of Mohammed dat ?

Ik als ex-rk vervloek net zo hard Christenen die dat goedkeuren of NIET afkeuren.

Wie denken die "onzichtbare" Goden wel niet dat ze zijn ?
Of beter, wat denken gelovigen dat ze zijn om te mogen (ver)oordelen over anders gelovigen of ongelovigen.

Ik geloof nog wel in "iets", maar meest in mijn Fam, Vriendin en mijzelf.

Li Xai.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *In dE naam van Die Allah hangen ze homoseksuelen op in bepaalde Moslim landen, is dat barmhartig ?
> 
> Ik heb geen koran studie gedaan, dus ik kan niet over alles oordelen wat er in geschreven is ooit, maar Moord goedkeuren ?
> Doet Allah of Mohammed dat ?
> 
> Ik als ex-rk vervloek net zo hard Christenen die dat goedkeuren of NIET afkeuren.
> 
> Wie denken die "onzichtbare" Goden wel niet dat ze zijn ?
> ...


Hoe werd je lesbisch?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Hoe werd je lesbisch?*



Cursus LOI, nou goed? En een badpakkenronde.  :moe:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Cursus LOI, nou goed? En een badpakkenronde. *


Oh, nu weet ik het. Ik zal dit tegen mijn kennissen en collega's vertellen.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Hoe werd je lesbisch?*


Zo geboren he, er is geen cursus voor van LOI.
Nooit iets anders geweest, dus kan me iets anders ook niet voorstellen.

Li Xai.  :staart:   :staart:  =  :koppel:

----------


## appie01

victoria ga ergens anders discuseren want je heb totaal geen versand van zaken. En die zogenaamde vrijheid van je die mag je houden. by by

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *In dE naam van Die Allah hangen ze homoseksuelen op in bepaalde Moslim landen, is dat barmhartig ?
> 
> Ik heb geen koran studie gedaan, dus ik kan niet over alles oordelen wat er in geschreven is ooit, maar Moord goedkeuren ?
> Doet Allah of Mohammed dat ?
> 
> Ik als ex-rk vervloek net zo hard Christenen die dat goedkeuren of NIET afkeuren.
> 
> Wie denken die "onzichtbare" Goden wel niet dat ze zijn ?
> ...



bismillah ar-rahman ar rahiem

salaam alaikoum wa rachmatoellah

ok als persoon respecteer ik je voorkeur en laat je in je waarde
maar wees gewaarschuwd, de mens heeft zichzelf niet geschapen en de dag zal komen dat je je voor je schepper zult moeten verantwoorden
er zijn grotere zondes dan homoseksuele gevoelens hebben maar het is zeker niet niks
succes met je keuzes

salaam alaikoum

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *
> ok als persoon respecteer ik je voorkeur en laat je in je waarde
> maar wees gewaarschuwd, de mens heeft zichzelf niet geschapen en de dag zal komen dat je je voor je schepper zult moeten verantwoorden
> er zijn grotere zondes dan homoseksuele gevoelens hebben maar het is zeker niet niks
> succes met je keuzes
> *


Als "het" mij schepper is kan hij of zij beter "oeps, even Apeldoorn bellen".

*Ik kom als het zover is met alle gemak en zonder schuldgevoel samen met mijn lieve vriendin op het matje.* 
Ik kan spreken dat ik handel uit 100% liefde, dat moet ik veel Christenen en Moslims nog maar eens zien doen.

Jullie noemen het foute gevoelens, "God" niet.
De schrijvers van dat "boek" zetten het zo neer, dat deed god niet, dus het is een nep boek en geschreven door zeer slechte schrijvers.
(ik heb het dan over de bijbel)(jou boek ken ik niet, dus ik oordeel er niet over)

God zij met U, en met ons allen.
zi jin.

Li Xai.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Zo geboren he, er is geen cursus voor van LOI.
> Nooit iets anders geweest, dus kan me iets anders ook niet voorstellen.
> 
> Li Xai.   = *


Dan zal jou gevoel zo hebben bepaald.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dan zal jou gevoel zo hebben bepaald.*


*Ons.* 
Je hebt er twee voor nodig.

Li.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Ons. 
> Je hebt er twee voor nodig.
> 
> Li.*


Wat vinden je ouders ervan?

Iedergeval je grootouders zal dit afschuwelijk vinden dat je lesbisch bent!!!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Iedergeval je grootouders zal dit afschuwelijk vinden dat je lesbisch bent!!!*



Waarom?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Waarom?*


Ouderen hebben meest moeite mee. Omdat het ook botst in de traditie.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dorinthe_ 
> *Dat geldt ook voor heel veel Nederlandse ouderen en jongeren.
> 
> Dorinthe.*


Dit klopt. Maar je zie tegenwoordig wereldwijd dat er kentering inkomt.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Wat vinden je ouders ervan?
> 
> Iedergeval je grootouders zal dit afschuwelijk vinden dat je lesbisch bent!!!*


Onze ouders en grootouders wisten het eerder dan dat we het zelf wisten.
En ze zien de liefde.

Li Xai & Renske.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Dorinthe_ 
> *Gelukkig wel  
> 
> Er is nog wel een lange weg te gaan. Het aantal landen dat homohuwelijken legaliseert, groeit. Zo hoort het ook.
> 
> Dorinthe.*


En anders neem je een samenlevingscontract, dan heb je het zelfde.
Hebben wij ook gedaan.
 :Iluvu:  Li Xai.  :koppel:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Onze ouders en grootouders wisten het eerder dan dat we het zelf wisten.
> En ze zien de liefde.
> 
> Li Xai & Renske.*


Je hebt ze wel teleurgesteld. Ze zien je liver met een vent trouwen en kindertjes baren.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je hebt ze wel teleurgesteld. Ze zien je liver met een vent trouwen en kindertjes baren.*


Ken je ze ?

En kindjes ?
Die kunnen we krijgen hoor.
En zoiets als getrouwd zijn we al.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Ken je ze ?
> 
> En kindjes ?
> Die kunnen we krijgen hoor.
> En zoiets als getrouwd zijn we al.*


Nee, waar zal ik ze van moeten kennen.

----------

> _Geplaatst door appie01_
> *
> Weet je onze ouders hebben ons hier naar dit land gebracht natuurlijk door hulp van allah om een beter leven te krijgen onderwijs luxer dan in marokko. Alleen wij zijn vergeten wie wij eigenlijk echt zijn want we lijden geen honger en weet daar komen de meeste gekke dingen door. We hebben elke dag eten op tafel een tv auto mobieltje compuer het luxe leven we hoeven ons heel weinig zorgen te maken over zulke dingen het gaat allemaal vanzelf als je 3000 km reist richting afrika kom je mensen tegen die niet eens weten of ze een avondmaaltijd bij elkaar kunnen krijgen. In plaats dat wij god bedanken voor al deze luxe gaan we twijfelen aan hem. worden we lesbische homo crimineel fotomodel etc . We hebben het te goed uit verveling komen de gekste dingen omhoog en je besluit om lesbische teworden en je durft er nog aan te twijfelen of het harem is.*


Weten je ouders wel dat je zulke harammiteiten verspreidt op internet?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Nee, waar zal ik ze van moeten kennen. 
> 
> Waarom lees je mijn pm niet?*


PM is verzonden, wist niet hoe of wat met die PM.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *PM is verzonden, wist niet hoe of wat met die PM.*


Nu weet je hoe het werkt.

----------


## 888

Gelukkig is de maatschappij onderhevig aan veranderingen. Want zo komt een mens pas vooruit.

----------


## DRL0VE

Kijk soapie het is niet goed om lesbisch te zijn

Het is beter om Bi te zijn en een man erbij te laten zijn om de haram zoveel mogelijk te verminderen

Als je wilt kan je me altijd een PM sturen om je hierin te helpen

Groetjes

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Nee, waar zal ik ze van moeten kennen.*


Omdat je schreef:
*Je hebt ze wel teleurgesteld. Ze zien je liver met een vent trouwen en kindertjes baren.* 

We hebben het er thuis natuurlijk wel eens over, maar dat ze mij liever met een man zien trouwen is niet zo.
Ze zien mij (ons) gewoon liever gelukkig, en dat zijn we.
En daar gaat het uiteindelijk ook om he.

Groet van Li.  :zwaai:

----------


## Origi

Volg je gevoel.

(het is trouwens duidelijk dat het meisje eigenlijk een Hollandse heer op leeftijd is die een Marokkaans forum wil schokeren door de hele tijd te herhalen " ik ben 18" en "voor alle duidelijkheid ik ben Marokkaans" )

Freak.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Volg je gevoel.
> 
> (het is trouwens duidelijk dat het meisje eigenlijk een Hollandse heer op leeftijd is die een Marokkaans forum wil schokeren door de hele tijd te herhalen " ik ben 18" en "voor alle duidelijkheid ik ben Marokkaans" )
> 
> Freak.*


Had je het tegen mij Li.

Leg uit.

----------


## Origi

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Had je het tegen mij Li.
> 
> Leg uit.*


Dat je je gevoel moet volgen? Uiteraard.

Wat tussen haakjes staat gaat over de topicstarter, btw. 

(en dat Freak ook, mits mijn beschuldigingen waar zijn)

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Omdat je schreef:
> Je hebt ze wel teleurgesteld. Ze zien je liver met een vent trouwen en kindertjes baren. 
> 
> We hebben het er thuis natuurlijk wel eens over, maar dat ze mij liever met een man zien trouwen is niet zo.
> Ze zien mij (ons) gewoon liever gelukkig, en dat zijn we.
> En daar gaat het uiteindelijk ook om he.
> 
> Groet van Li. *


Dan heb je nog meer broers of zussen. Dat jij enigste zal zijn en je bent een meid. Dat kan dit net. Als je een jongen zal zijn geweest en je bent homo, dan ben je nog niet jarig.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dan heb je nog meer broers of zussen. Dat jij enigste zal zijn en je bent een meid. Dat kan dit net. Als je een jongen zal zijn geweest en je bent homo, dan ben je nog niet jarig.*


Nee ben geen jongen (net nog niet). :haha:  
En ja heb een tweeling (zusjes) die jonger zijn.
En een zus van 1 1/2 jaar ouder.

Maar als jongens GAY zijn heb ik er ook geen problemen mee hoor.

Li.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Nee ben geen jongen (net nog niet). 
> En ja heb een tweeling (zusjes) die jonger zijn.
> En een zus van 1 1/2 jaar ouder.
> 
> Maar als jongens GAY zijn heb ik er ook geen problemen mee hoor.
> 
> Li.*


Je zusje van 1 1/2 jaar zal geen lesbisch worden. Ander tweeling zus ook niet. Neem ik aan.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je zusje van 1 1/2 jaar zal geen lesbisch worden. Ander tweeling zus ook niet. Neem ik aan.*


Kunnen ze worden he.
Wie houd dat tegen.

Li.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Kunnen ze worden he.
> Wie houd dat tegen.
> 
> Li.*


Weet ik niet. Ik neem aan als er 1 is zoals jij in het gezin wel meer dan genoeg is.  :ole:

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Weet ik niet. Ik neem aan als er 1 is zoals jij in het gezin wel meer dan genoeg is. *


  :koppel:

----------


## ell-hayaat

Salam halaikom zuster.(SOAPGIRL)
Ik wil als allereerste aan je vragen of je moslims bent?
Want ik zie wel dat je marokkaans bent.
Mn zuster, Allah swt heeft Adam en Eva gemaakt, zijn dat een man en een man en een vrouw en een vrouw?
Nee mn zuster, daarom is dat ons voorbeeld.
Alles wat gebeurde aan het begin van het leven dat v.b hebben wij gekregen en dat v.b moeten wij volgen.
Als Allah swt niet wou dat jij lesbisch was geworden dan was jij het ook niet geworden, zeg jij steeds.Dit is niet waar.
Als een man zijn kinderen vermoordt, heeft Allah swt dit dan gewild of de shaytaan?
Dus mn zuster, de shaytaan speelt met jou gedachten en jij raakt hierin verward.
In NL is het moeilijk om nog de islaam te volgen en te weten wat goed en fout is, maar weet wat ze jou thuis leren(over halal en haram) dat kan niet fout zijn..ik neem aan dat je familie dit niet goed keurt?
En niet omdat je familie je ongelukkig wil zien, maar juist gelukkig want door deze beslissing te nemen om lesbie te worden, zul je diep in ellende raken.
En mn zuster, wij leven voor het Hiernamaals, Allah swt accepteerd absoluut geen lesbies en homo's.
Waarom niet?
Omdat de wereld niet zo is geschapen en dit allemaal haram is..Verboden is.
DIt hoort niet zo, waaorm denk je dan dat een vruow met een andere vrouw geen kinderen kan krijgen? Omdat het niet zo hoort..
Als het van Allah swt kwam dan was het halal geweest, en als het halal is kun je ook kinderen krijgen, want een mens moet in zijn leven de wonderen van Allah swt verwezenlijken en een wonder in het leven is een kind...waarom kunnen vrouwen en manenn met elkaar wel kinderen krijgen en vrouwen+vrouwen en mannen+mannen niet?Omdat het niet een wonder kan verrichten en het haram is.
Mn zuster, jij zoekt mischien liefde omdat je die mischien thuis/buiten niet kunt krijgen en die meisje zelf lesbie is en zij jou wel liefde geeft, neem jij an dat het van jou kant ook een lesbisch gevoel is..Dit is fout mn zuster.
Jij voelt voor haar liefde, maar liefde is alelen tussen een man en vrouw op die manier.
En liefde tussen dezelfde soort geslacht is liefde in zusterschap en vriendschap.
Moge Allah swt je leiden mn zuster en je de waarheid in je ogen laten zien ..
Graag hoor ik snel van je inshaAllah.

Salam halaikom wr wb

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door ell-hayaat_ 
> *Salam halaikom zuster.(SOAPGIRL)*


Tegen wie schrijf je dat ?

----------


## ell-hayaat

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Tegen wie schrijf je dat ?*


A salam halaikom broeder.
Tegen soapgirl, de zuster die deze onderwerp gestart heeft.

Wa salaam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakahtoe.
La illaha ill Allah Mohammed Rasool Allah

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door ell-hayaat_ 
> *A salam halaikom broeder.
> Tegen soapgirl, de zuster die deze onderwerp gestart heeft.
> 
> Wa salaam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakahtoe.
> La illaha ill Allah Mohammed Rasool Allah*


Ok alle waardering voor taal.
doe het in NL.
Ik schrijf ook niet in het Mandarijn.(Manderijn)
Het is een NL site.

Li Xai.

----------


## ell-hayaat

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Ok alle waardering voor taal.
> doe het in NL.
> Ik schrijf ook niet in het Chinees.
> Het is een NL site.
> 
> Li Xai.*


Ik snap niet waarom deze tegenweringen.
maar ten eerste heb ik niets in het arabisch geschreven, behalve groetingen enzovoorts.
En zoals je hebt begrepen praatte ik tegen een marokkaans meisje die dit wel begrijpt, als jij he tnie tbegrijpt mn broeder dan mag je me vragen voor de betekenis.
A salam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakathoe.
La illaha ill Allah Mohammed Rasool Allah

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door ell-hayaat_ 
> *Ik snap niet waarom deze tegenweringen.
> maar ten eerste heb ik niets in het arabisch geschreven, behalve groetingen enzovoorts.
> En zoals je hebt begrepen praatte ik tegen een marokkaans meisje die dit wel begrijpt, als jij he tnie tbegrijpt mn broeder dan mag je me vragen voor de betekenis.
> A salam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakathoe.
> La illaha ill Allah Mohammed Rasool Allah*


Ok h ln dat lees ik.

----------


## lilith

H Soapgirl,

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je gaat?
Weet hoe moeilijk en verwarrend het kan zijn.. 
Was geschokt door de reacties die je kreeg en hoop dat je deze naast je neer hebt kunnen leggen want wie zijn zij om over jouw gevoelens te oordelen?
Probeer vooral niet om hier in je uppie uit te komen want dat kan niemand, echt.

Kijk eens op de volgende sites:

www.veilige-haven.nl
www.coc.nl (organiseren couscousavonden)

Ik ben zelf geen moslima (wel lesbienne) maar bezig met een scriptie over de beeldvorming van homoseksueel gedrag in de islamitische gemeenschap voor mijn studie vandaar.

Heb je het boek 'mijn geloof en mijn geluk' gelezen? Ik denk dat je daar ook wel veel aan zou kunnen hebben. staan interviews met 12 islamitische meiden in die van meiden houden. 

Als je nog meer wilt weten of gewoon ff kletsen stuur me gerust een mailtje [email protected]

Ciao Lilith

----------


## 888

Had nooit geweten dat er zoveel organisaties zijn. Anders dat je op de televisie ziet.

----------


## majjie

zie het niet als haram, als je lesbisch bent ben je lesbisch. allah zal je op andere daden beoordelen. geloof me. majjie

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door majjie_ 
> *zie het niet als haram, als je lesbisch bent ben je lesbisch. allah zal je op andere daden beoordelen. geloof me. majjie*


Welke daden?

----------


## ell-hayaat

Salam halaikom broeder.
Ik heb ook al gereageerd hierop en ben het volkomen met je eens.
Mensen gaan dingen zeggen voor hun eigen, maar weten niet dat wat ze anderen aanspreken hun eigen ook zal kwetsen op een dag.
Heb je duidelijk gezegd.

Groetjes, ell hayaat.




> _Geplaatst door ingenieur_ 
> *hey rachida,
> 
> als je de KORAN hebt gelezen, dan weet je dat het haram is om met het zelfde geslacht te doen..
> ik begrijp dat mensen te kort uit de bocht komen.
> Ik geef je wel gelijk dat mensen niet mogen praten als ze niets weten over de islam of wat haram is of niet...
> maar jij als marokkaanse neem ik aan dat je een moslima bent en dat je weet dat het haram is om vrouw-vrouw of man-man relatie te hebben.
> 
> Deze dame die hiermee zit, heeft zelf gevraagd om meningen over haar probleem...dus neem ik aan dat iedereen recht heeft om te reageren toch?
> ...

----------


## soapgirl

salaamma3likoum

ik heb een lange tijd niet gerageerd,dat komt omdat ik ook niet weet wat ik moet zegge omdat ieder zijn mening heeft en het is voor mij een beetje verwarrend sorry hiervoor @lilitheva ik zal je zeker maile want ik ben er nog lang niet uit ik denk nu alleen maar negatief en aan zm ik weet dat het verbode is maar ik wil zo graag gelukkig worden en dat zit er dus niet meer in ik wil gewoon dat allah swt mij helpt me gevoelens voor meisjes weg te halen ik bid elke dag hamdoelilah en ik zie wel wat ik ga doen ik kom nog zeker elke dag ff kijken maar ik denk niet dat ik elke dag wat kan posten aangezien ik beetje erg in de war ben en depri sorry hiervoor
a3likoumsalaam warahmatolah

----------


## Sahid

Wat zie je in een meisje dat je niet in een jonge ziet ? Ik begrijp dat meestal niet en zou graag willen weten waarom jij je bij een jonge niet aangetrokken voelt en wel bij een meisje.

uuhh ik hoop dat ik het goed schrijf maar je begrijpt best wel wat ik bedoel denk ik

----------


## soapgirl

salaam m3likoum
dat weet ik eijgenlijk ook niet :S:S

----------


## Suzy17

hey hey ik zat op google te zoeken over lesbische omdat ik dat ook namelijk zelf bent.
En ik weet hoe moeilijk het is ik was 15 toen ik erachter kwam werd verliefd op een meisje en dat is natuurlijk heel raar, maar weet je je word het NIET, je bent het!!
En ik snap wel dat soapgirl het niet wil zijn, ik denk dat dat komt omdat homosexualiteit nog steeds nie egt geappecteerd wordt. Vooral in moslim, als je familie erachter komt word je zelf messchien wel verstoten.En je bent egt nie de enige moslimlesbie zijn er heel veel maar die durven er nie voor uit te komen wat ik nogal logische vind.
En je gaat echt niet naar de hel omdat je lesbie bent!! Als je verder een goed mens bent zul je ook zeker naar de hemel gaan.

Hier een lulverhaal overmezelf :P
Ik was 15 toen ik erachter kwam, heb 1jaar mezelf hetreo voorgedaan en egt ik werd daar zo depressief van, je kan het proberen wegte stoppen maar het lukte niet.
Het kwam steeds terug me gevoelens voor vrouwen.
Ik ben nu 17 en ben gedeeltelijk out, egt het voelt alsof er een last van me schouders eraf is.Ik was natuurlijk eerst bang dat ze me anders zouden gaan kijken en anders behandelen.
Maar weet je ik ben nog steeds dezelfde persoon.
1vriendin weet het en we zijn nog steeds goeie vriendinnen me broertje weet het en hij vond het leuk zei "kunnen we samen girls spotten''  :Smilie: 
Me zus die het ook weet, was wel moeilijk om te vertellen omdat ze me niet geloofde maar toen kwamen de tranen en geloofde ze het wel.
Egt het is egt moeilijk idd heeft me ook veel pijn gedaan.
Want ik ben namelijk chinees komt ook nie veel voor chinese lesbie.
En ik weet ook dat ik meschien niet geappecteerd word door me ouders.
Is namelijk een schande in de familie.
Maar ik kan er toch ook niks aan me gevoelens doen ik ben gewoon mezelf.

Weet je wat jij moet doen gewoon zijn wie je bent!!!
Als dat meisje ook van jou houdt en jij ook van haar wat is er dan fout aan?? Ik bedoel jullie zijn ook maar mensen.
En vraag echt geen hulp aan hetreos hoor :knipoog:  want die snappen er niks van. Warom wij meer aangetrokken voelen tot meisjes.
Duhh omadt meisjes leuker zijn  :grote grijns:  
als je wil mag je me mailen en kunnen we erover praten.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *hey hey ik zat op google te zoeken over lesbische omdat ik dat ook namelijk zelf bent.
> En ik weet hoe moeilijk het is ik was 15 toen ik erachter kwam werd verliefd op een meisje en dat is natuurlijk heel raar, maar weet je je word het NIET, je bent het!!
> En ik snap wel dat soapgirl het niet wil zijn, ik denk dat dat komt omdat homosexualiteit nog steeds nie egt geappecteerd wordt. Vooral in moslim, als je familie erachter komt word je zelf messchien wel verstoten.En je bent egt nie de enige moslimlesbie zijn er heel veel maar die durven er nie voor uit te komen wat ik nogal logische vind.
> En je gaat echt niet naar de hel omdat je lesbie bent!! Als je verder een goed mens bent zul je ook zeker naar de hemel gaan.
> 
> Hier een lulverhaal overmezelf :P
> Ik was 15 toen ik erachter kwam, heb 1jaar mezelf hetreo voorgedaan en egt ik werd daar zo depressief van, je kan het proberen wegte stoppen maar het lukte niet.
> Het kwam steeds terug me gevoelens voor vrouwen.
> ...


Je grootouders zal het iedergeval niet leuk vinden. Als je een jongen was geweest en je bent homo. Dan keuren ze helemaal af en schande. Dan heb je het niets best. Want die zijn bestemd voor een hetero huwelijk die voor nakomelingen moeten zorgen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je grootouders zal het iedergeval niet leuk vinden. Als je een jongen was geweest en je bent homo. Dan keuren ze helemaal af en schande. Dan heb je het niets best. Want die zijn bestemd voor een hetero huwelijk die voor nakomelingen moeten zorgen.*


Moet jij dat dan ook niet van je moeder?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Moet jij dat dan ook niet van je moeder?*


Ik ben geen homo en ook geen lesbisch of wat dan ook. Ik ben een doodnormale hetero mens.

----------


## Suzy17

Homoos en lesbische zijn ook doodnormale mensen.
En tuurlijk vinden me ouders dat ook erg, ze hebben liever dat ik met een jongen thuis komt.
Maar weet je ikzou mezelf echt niet kunnen veranderen, mezelf weer hetreo voor doen, zou ik me egt dood ongelukkig voelen.
Het liefst wil ik ook dat me moeder trots op me wordt en etc.
Maar zo ben ik nou eenmaal je kunt het egt niet worden, je bent het gewoon.Als me moeder echt van me houd dan zal ze me toch gewoon appecteren??
Ik bedoel stel je eens vr, je krijgt kinderen je zoon/dochter is homo/lesbi zou jij dan je eigen kind verstoten??
K zou dat egt niet kunnen..

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik ben geen homo en ook geen lesbisch of wat dan ook. Ik ben een doodnormale hetero mens.*


Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Homoos en lesbische zijn ook doodnormale mensen.
> En tuurlijk vinden me ouders dat ook erg, ze hebben liever dat ik met een jongen thuis komt.
> Maar weet je ikzou mezelf echt niet kunnen veranderen, mezelf weer hetreo voor doen, zou ik me egt dood ongelukkig voelen.
> Het liefst wil ik ook dat me moeder trots op me wordt en etc.
> Maar zo ben ik nou eenmaal je kunt het egt niet worden, je bent het gewoon.Als me moeder echt van me houd dan zal ze me toch gewoon appecteren??
> Ik bedoel stel je eens vr, je krijgt kinderen je zoon/dochter is homo/lesbi zou jij dan je eigen kind verstoten??
> K zou dat egt niet kunnen..*


Aangezien ik van verschillende culturen afweet. Dus ook van jouw cultuur. Dat je nu 17 bent. Dan is het maar een kinderspel. Maar veranderen doe je na je 20e jaar. Dan kom je ineens met een knappe jongen thuis. Zoals velen. Wat ik ook weet dat meeste meisjes van jouw afkomst in die leeftijd nog maagd is. Gelukkig is dit nog wel zo.

----------


## Suzy17

Haha nou tis egt geen kinderspel, ik zie in de toekomst al dat ik een mooie vrouw heb en messchien een kindje  :knipoog: 
Weet je victoria je bent een hetreo en je zult het nooit snappen.
Ik heb geen gevoelens voor jongens, soms als ik in de stad loop dan zie ik wel een leuke jongen maar het is niet van ooh wat een lkker ding dat heb ik meer bij meisjes  :knipoog: 
Oja ik heb ook ergens gelezen bij expreszo dat homo zijn je het niet word, maar dat je het geboren bent  :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_*
> me broertje weet het en hij vond het leuk zei "kunnen we samen girls spotten''
> *


 :grote grijns:

----------


## al-ghurabaa

bismillahi irachman irachiem,

salaam alaikum wa rachmatoellahi wa baraqetoe,

beste zuster,

het beste is dat je allah soebana hoe wa ta ala om hulp vraagt.
een dua (smeekgebede) dat raad ik je aan, allah soeban ahoe wa ta ala beproeft ons met onze bezittingen, geliefden en zelfs met onze eigen IK, wat in dit geval dus ook zo is.
allah soebana hoe wa ta ala zegt in Qoran:

''denken de mensen die geloven, dat ze met rust gelaten worden''

op deze manier word je beproeft zuster. en ja het is al qadr, het is met de wil van allah dat het zo gaat. soms zit er een wijsheid achter die wij niet kunnen bevatten of begrijpen of we komen er pas later achter.
je moet ook niet verwachten als je een paar dagen dua doet dta het gevoel meteen weg gaat. want 5 keer per dag biddne is niet genoeg, we zijn geen christenen een keer in de week naar de kerk en dat was het dan. je moet er voor zweten en dua maken om het gevoel weg te laten halen door allah soebana hoe wa ta ala.

moge allah soebana hoe wa ta ala je rechtgeleid maken!
moge allah soebana hoe wa ta ala je gevoel weg halen!
moge allah soebana hoe wa ta ala je zijn rachma schenken!

wa salaam alaikum wa rachmatoellahi wa baraqetoe,

je broeder in de islam.

----------


## Suzy17

Hoe kan je je gevoel weghalen als het er is??
Het is net dat jij superverliefd ben op een jongen en hij ook op jou, dan kan je de gevoel egt niet zomaar weghalen wat je ook doet het blijft daar.
Zoiets is het..
Mja soupgirl als je egt ga verkroppen en wegstoppen doe je jezelf alleen maar verdriet, dan doe je eigelijk iemand anders voor wat je niet bent.
Heb ik ook 1jaar gedaan hetreo voor doen, ik werd egt gek, praten over jongens terwijl het me niet eens intresseerd..
Doe je ding..

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Haha nou tis egt geen kinderspel, ik zie in de toekomst al dat ik een mooie vrouw heb en messchien een kindje 
> Weet je victoria je bent een hetreo en je zult het nooit snappen.
> Ik heb geen gevoelens voor jongens, soms als ik in de stad loop dan zie ik wel een leuke jongen maar het is niet van ooh wat een lkker ding dat heb ik meer bij meisjes 
> Oja ik heb ook ergens gelezen bij expreszo dat homo zijn je het niet word, maar dat je het geboren bent *


Je wordt toch niet zo geboren?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je wordt toch niet zo geboren?*


Zou je eindelijk niet eens wat betreffende literatuur gaan lezen voor dat je nog meer onzin uitkraamt, we leven niet meer in de middeleeuwen.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Zou je eindelijk niet eens wat betreffende literatuur gaan lezen voor dat je nog meer onzin uitkraamt, we leven niet meer in de middeleeuwen.*


We leven ook niet meer in de middeleeuwen. Gelukkig niet.

Maar je wordt zo gevormd. Ligt eraan met wie je omgaat?

----------


## Suzy17

Ik heb alleen maar hetreovriendinne...

Mja sinds ik weet dat ik ben, zoek ik ook doe homomensen op
duss..


Laat maar ik zeg niks meer, je begrijpt het toch niet!!  :jammer:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Ik heb alleen maar hetreovriendinne...
> 
> Mja sinds ik weet dat ik ben, zoek ik ook doe homomensen op
> duss..
> 
> 
> Laat maar ik zeg niks meer, je begrijpt het toch niet!! *


Ik begrijp je heel goed meid. Ben jij niet diegene die Li Xai heet?

----------


## Suzy17

neuh

wtf??

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *We leven ook niet meer in de middeleeuwen. Gelukkig niet.
> 
> Maar je wordt zo gevormd. Ligt eraan met wie je omgaat?*


Ja lieve schat, maar met wie je omgaat maak je zelf uit, en wat je leest ook trouwens.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *neuh
> 
> wtf??
> 
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2...sje1/ikkee.jpg
> 
> Net gemaakt*


Inderdaad, jullie zijn verschillend. Dacht dat jij haar was. Ze is namelijk 20. Had effe op haar weblog gelezen.

----------


## soapgirl

hoii
victoria ben jij niet misschien jihan van het boek mijn geluk en mijn geloof?

sopagirl

ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik moet doen als ik mijn hart ga volgen ga ik wss naar de hel en dat wil ik echt niet ik ben daar nu al bang voor,,

sopagirl

----------


## Suzy17

als je je hart niet volgt en je doet jezelf anders voor wie je bent.
Ben je al in de hel.. Probeer het maar jezelf voordoen uiteindelijk wordt je gek!!

Lieve meid je gaat egt nie naar de hel omdat je lesbische bent!!
Wat is er verkeerd aan 2mensen die van elkaar houden, zijn ook mensen..
Egt het leven is kort maak dr wat van , als je dood bent 
Tjaa dan ben je dood.

----------


## soapgirl

hey
thnQ voor het reageren

ik weet het nu echt niet meer zoveel vrage en ik krijg maar geen antwoorden ieder zegt wat anders en ja wat zijn die mensen,, en na het hiernamaals gaat het tussen jou en god dat weet ik wel maar ik denk niet dat je gelukkig kunt worden als ze steeds zeggen van ja dat is verboden en het is een schande binnen je familie en stel dat ik het huis uit moet waar moet ik dan naar toe en dan heb ik helemaal geen familie meer en dan doe ik ze weer verdriet ik weet het ff niet meer  :traan1:  ,,,

soapgirl

----------


## Suzy17

stuur me een mailtje met je msn  :Smilie:

----------


## soapgirl

hoi
ik zit nu op de chat ik wilde ff met jou prate maar ik weet niet hoe dat helemaal werkt kan je me dat mss uitlegge?

----------


## Suzy17

wat uitleggen?  :Smilie:

----------


## soapgirl

hoe deze chat werkt kan jij anders niet je emailadres hier neer zette?

----------


## Suzy17

[email protected] is ook me msn..

----------


## soapgirl

okeek ik voeg je nu ff toe

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *hoii
> victoria ben jij niet misschien jihan van het boek mijn geluk en mijn geloof?
> 
> sopagirl
> 
> ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik moet doen als ik mijn hart ga volgen ga ik wss naar de hel en dat wil ik echt niet ik ben daar nu al bang voor,,
> 
> sopagirl*


Nee, dat ben ik niet.

Wil jij mij ook toevoegen op mijn MSN?
Ik stuur je over enkele dagen wel een pm, om mij msn adres door te geven.

----------


## soapgirl

heej is goed ik zal je wel toevoege 
voor de andere mensen ik ga stoppen met dit topic want ik ben helaas niet welkom om mijn geaardheid ik wil jullie allemaal bedanken die hier allemaal heeft gereageerd soukran en dankjullie wel allemaal
ik hoop dat jullie allemaal de goede op volgen en hardstiikke gelukkig worden allah3wnkom thall3

moge god jullie helpen

beslama doei 
soapgirl

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *heej is goed ik zal je wel toevoege 
> voor de andere mensen ik ga stoppen met dit topic want ik ben helaas niet welkom om mijn geaardheid ik wil jullie allemaal bedanken die hier allemaal heeft gereageerd soukran en dankjullie wel allemaal
> ik hoop dat jullie allemaal de goede op volgen en hardstiikke gelukkig worden allah3wnkom thall3
> 
> moge god jullie helpen
> 
> beslama doei 
> soapgirl*


Gewoon niets van aantrekken. Blijven prikken. Heb je toegevoegd.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *We leven niet in de middeleeuwen, maar er zijn wel mensen (waaronder ik) die zich aan de normen en waarde van de ''middeleeuwen'' willen houden.
> Verder geloof ik dat je niet als homo of lesbie geboren word, maar zo gevormd kan worden door bv de verkeerde omgeving, verkeerde jeugd, bezetenheid enz.
> Dus om te zeggen dat iemand onzin uitkraamt als diegene zegt dat je niet zo geboren word is vrij onbeschoft zo kan de gelovige persoon ook zeggen dat jij onzin uitkraamt.*


En nu nog proberen het verschil tussen weten en geloven te begrijpen.

Of wel het verschil in wetenschap en geloof, sukses.

Iets minder in dat heilige boekje van je neuzen en meer naar documantaires kijken.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *We leven niet in de middeleeuwen, maar er zijn wel mensen (waaronder ik) die zich aan de normen en waarde van de ''middeleeuwen'' willen houden.
> Verder geloof ik dat je niet als homo of lesbie geboren word, maar zo gevormd kan worden door bv de verkeerde omgeving, verkeerde jeugd, bezetenheid enz.
> Dus om te zeggen dat iemand onzin uitkraamt als diegene zegt dat je niet zo geboren word is vrij onbeschoft zo kan de gelovige persoon ook zeggen dat jij onzin uitkraamt.*


Juist de verkeerde omgeving. Je hebt het helemaal door.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Misschien is het gene wat ik geloof ook wel het gene wat ik zeker weet.
> En ik stel mijn geloof boven de wetenschap, of moet ik bv geloven dat de mens niet geschapen is maar van een aap afstamd?
> Sorry, ik geloof in hetgene waar ik in wil geloven en dat is dus datgene wat jij zo minachtend opnoemt: mijn heilige ''boekje''
> En dat jij documaintaires meer waarde geeft is jouw keuze gelukkig maakt ieder dat nog voor zich uit.*


Precies wat ze in de middeleeuwen deden, geloof boven wetenschap stellen, en ook andersdenkenden koppie kleiner maken.

En daar waar ze dat in hun achterlijke geloofsovertuiging nog steeds doen. Ook homoseksuelen trouwens.

Geen enkel boek is heilig, het is slechts willoos papier, waarop ieder op kan schrijven wat die wil.

Alleen zotten geloven alles wat erop staat, of zijn niet in staat om te lezen wat er staat.

Blijf gezellig in je middeleeuwen, kom er vooral niet uit.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Noem me maar een zot en noem mijn geloofsovertuiging achterlijk, het doet me niets jouw miezerige gescheld.
> Ik zal mensen als jouw uitlachen als ik in het paradijs zit en dan zien we wie er de zot is.
> En ik blijf lekker in de middeleeuwen, het bevalt me goed(L)*


Zalig zijn de armen van geest heer, maar het liefst in de middeleeuwen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Noem me maar een zot en noem mijn geloofsovertuiging achterlijk, het doet me niets jouw miezerige gescheld.
> Ik zal mensen als jouw uitlachen als ik in het paradijs zit en dan zien we wie er de zot is.
> En ik blijf lekker in de middeleeuwen, het bevalt me goed(L)*



Het woordje ALS (= voorwaardelijk voegwoord, geeft een voorwaarde aan) in de zinsnede, *als ik in het paradijs zit* gebruik je correct, gezien het feit dat nog nimmer ook maar een begin van bewijs is geleverd dat er zoiets als het paradijs zou bestaan.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Misschien is het gene wat ik geloof ook wel het gene wat ik zeker weet.
> En ik stel mijn geloof boven de wetenschap, of moet ik bv geloven dat de mens niet geschapen is maar van een aap afstamd?
> Sorry, ik geloof in hetgene waar ik in wil geloven en dat is dus datgene wat jij zo minachtend opnoemt: mijn heilige ''boekje''
> En dat jij documaintaires meer waarde geeft is jouw keuze gelukkig maakt ieder dat nog voor zich uit.*


Wat heb jij trouwens tegen die meiden, afgezien dan van wat er in jouw boekje staat?

----------


## Bani Murro

assalamoe a3laikum.

Mischien helpt dat door te trouwen met iemand die heel attend voor jou en lief zacht als en vrouw,,,wel goed genoeg voor jou behoeften als een vrouw. Beter dan je gaan door als lesbisch en haram ook nog.


proberen de moeite waard.

Bani Murro

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Bani Murro_ 
> *assalamoe a3laikum.
> 
> Mischien helpt dat door te trouwen met iemand die heel attend voor jou en lief zacht als en vrouw,,,wel goed genoeg voor jou behoeften als een vrouw. Beter dan je gaan door als lesbisch en haram ook nog.
> 
> 
> proberen de moeite waard.
> 
> Bani Murro*


Ik wil ook trouwen met een pb lid.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Als jij weet wat er in mijn ''boekje'' staat dan weet je ook waarom ik er tegen ben.
> En ik heb al gezegd dat ik vind dat ik vind dat iemand er mee geholpen mag worden, zeker dit meisje die zelf om hulp vraagt.*


O, jij wilt de reddende engel spelen.
Tja das wat anders natuurlijk. En ik maar denken dat jij vind dat het een zondige vieze meid is.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Nee ik speel niet de reddende engel, mijn religie zegt me dat deze mensen die van hun eigen zien dat het niet goed is, dat ze recht op hulp en genezing hebben.
> Die figuren op die boten in Amsterdam etc die vallen daar dus niet onder.*


Groot gelijk, op de brandstapel of onder de bouwkraan ermee, en het eeuwige vuur natuurlijk.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Wat voor geloof heb je als ik vragen mag om te beweren dat de Bijbel als het ware een houdbaarheids datum heeft?
> Ben je soms van de EO ofzo want hun praten ook zo raar en geven de Christenen die wel traditioneel zijn een slechte naam.
> Of je gelooft in de Bijbel(of elk ander boek dat als heilig beschouwd word) of je gelooft er niet in, het ene stukje wel geloven en het ander niet vind ik vreemd als je je eigen gelovig noemt en ook onrespectvol naar de Bijbel toe om te zegen dat het niet voor nu geld.
> Ik ben trouwens wel is gewwest op de forum credible van de EO... wat een ramp , na 3 berichten gebant :/*


Sta ik weer niet van te kijken als je daar de zelfde onzin uitkraamt.  :haha:

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Wat voor onzin kraam ik uit?
> Maar als je wil weten voor wat voor ''onzin'' ik gebant werd... er was daar zo'n discussie over homo's en een paar van die zogenaamde Christenen zeiden dat God niet tegen homo's is, toen plaatste ik een paar teksten uit de Bijbel die het tegendeel bewijsde en toen werd ik gebant :/*



Misschien zijn ze jaloers op je perfecte Nederlands. Sukkel.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Wat voor onzin kraam ik uit?
> Maar als je wil weten voor wat voor ''onzin'' ik gebant werd... er was daar zo'n discussie over homo's en een paar van die zogenaamde Christenen zeiden dat God niet tegen homo's is, toen plaatste ik een paar teksten uit de Bijbel die het tegendeel bewijsde en toen werd ik gebant :/*


Valt me niet tegen van die EO.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Misschien zijn ze jaloers op je perfecte Nederlands. Sukkel.*


Kom op mensen, laten we in discussies elkaar "bestrijden" met inhoudelijke argumenten, en niet proberen een ander af te troeven door te wijzen op verkeerd taalgebruik, of op andere wijze persoonlijk te worden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Kom op mensen, laten we in discussies elkaar "bestrijden" met inhoudelijke argumenten, en niet proberen een ander af te troeven door te wijzen op verkeerd taalgebruik, of op andere wijze persoonlijk te worden.*


Ok best, maar mogen die inhoudelijke argumenten dan misschien ook enige inhoud hebben, inplaats van allang achterhaalde onzin waar geen zinnig mens nog in geooft?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ok best, maar mogen die inhoudelijke argumenten dan misschien ook enige inhoud hebben, inplaats van allang achterhaalde onzin waar geen zinnig mens nog in geooft?*


Heel graag zelfs.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Heel graag zelfs.*


Ok, ik zak m'n best doen.

----------


## Laya

Denk je nu echt dat je kan discussiren met mensen die denken dat holebi's een of andere enge ziekte hebben of bezeten zijn? Of zelfs denken dat ze er kunnen van 'genezen'?? 
Ik ken genoeg holebi koppels die het heel goed doen, eentje verwacht zelfs volgende maand een geadopteerd kindje... laat die mensen es gewoon in hun waardigheid, ze schaden er niemand mee... 
Ze worden overigens naar mijn mening zo geboren, heeft niets te maken met omgeving of opvoeding en nog veel minder met bezeten zijn.. meer zelfs, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het erfelijk is.. ik ken een familie met 5 lesbiennes en 2 homo's... waaronder een moeder en haar beide kinderen...

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Laya_ 
> *Denk je nu echt dat je kan discussiren met mensen die denken dat holebi's een of andere enge ziekte hebben of bezeten zijn? Of zelfs denken dat ze er kunnen van 'genezen'?? 
> Ik ken genoeg holebi koppels die het heel goed doen, eentje verwacht zelfs volgende maand een geadopteerd kindje... laat die mensen es gewoon in hun waardigheid, ze schaden er niemand mee... 
> Ze worden overigens naar mijn mening zo geboren, heeft niets te maken met omgeving of opvoeding en nog veel minder met bezeten zijn.. meer zelfs, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het erfelijk is.. ik ken een familie met 5 lesbiennes en 2 homo's... waaronder een moeder en haar beide kinderen...*


Volgens recente onderzoeken kan het voorkomen dat in die gezinnen waar meer broers voorkomen dat dan automatiesch de kans op homoseksuele zoons toeneemt naarmate het aantal zoons.

De reden zou zijn dat de genen van de moeder als het ware zich tegen die eenzijdige opbouw willen verzetten en ondanks dat dan de fysieke indentiteit van die homoseksuele zoon mannelijk is, is zijn genderindentieteit dan toch een stuk ingewikkelder en minder eenduidig.

Voor de voorkoming van vrouwelijke homoseksualiteit konden ze hieruit nog niet verklaren.

----------


## {NL}Jetze

Maar hij,
die gedwongen is en dit niet wenst en geen overtreder is,
op hem rust geen zonde.
Want Allah is Vergevingsgezind, Genadevol.

(Koran Al-Bakara :173)

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door {NL}Jetze_ 
> *Maar hij,
> die gedwongen is en dit niet wenst en geen overtreder is,
> op hem rust geen zonde.
> Want Allah is Vergevingsgezind, Genadevol.
> 
> (Koran Al-Bakara :173)*


Das dan toch weer heel mooi van Alla'h.  :Smilie:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door {NL}Jetze_ 
> *Maar hij,
> die gedwongen is en dit niet wenst en geen overtreder is,
> op hem rust geen zonde.
> Want Allah is Vergevingsgezind, Genadevol.
> 
> (Koran Al-Bakara :173)*


Waarom nou Genadevol?

----------


## umut

Kom maar bij daddy langs, dan zul je wel merken of je nog lesbisch ben.......................

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door umut_ 
> *Kom maar bij daddy langs, dan zul je wel merken of je nog lesbisch ben.......................*


Nou, nou Turkiye. 

Offtopic:
Ga maar lekker weer op *********** zitten. Waarom zit jij hier op maroc.nl. We zijn toch ook niet welkom op ***********

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door umut_ 
> *Kom maar bij daddy langs, dan zul je wel merken of je nog lesbisch ben.......................*


Heb je wel genoeg viagra?  :Wink:

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door umut_ 
> *Kom maar bij daddy langs, dan zul je wel merken of je nog lesbisch ben.......................*



Kom _jij_ maar eens bij daddy langs...  :haha:

----------


## naimi

Hey hallo,

Naar mijn idee hoeft je helemaal niet op hetero cursus hoor. Je bent wa t je bent. Je kiest hier ook niet zo maar voor. En idd rachida heeft gelijk jij hebt slechts verantwoording aan God af te leggen. Het leven is meer dan bidden en naar mekka gaan. Geloof zit in je geest , je gevoel. JA als ik lesbies zou zijn wat ik dan zou doen. Een leuke dame zoeken denk ik. !! Een vriend van mij is homo en die wilde voor de buitenwereld trouwen met een vrouw en ondertussen aan de mannen. Dit soort leugens vallen heel slecht bij God. Wees eerlijk naar God en naar je zelf dan doe je niemand kwaad. En ja trouwens op dit forum zijn dit soort vragen niet echt geschikt geloof ik als je snapt wat ik bedoel. Alles heeft zijn tijd nodig. Dus ook het publiek soms.
Succes ermee

Naimi

----------


## Sisii~C'est m0i

Hey Meid
Wat deze mensen allemaal zeggen is wel allemaal waar heh....Dus RachidaRotterdam probeer mensen niet op het slecht pad te brengen, en wil je dat doen ga jij toch lekker andere meiden aflebbere ofzo...
Lesbisch zijn is zeker haram, en zwaar ook...
Waarom heeft Allah (Swt) Adam en Eva op aarde gezet??(Man en Vrouw).. en geen Truus en Jacqueline??
Leg dat eens uit...(RachidaRotterdam)
Neejj meid Als je wilt slagen bij Allah(Swt), dan moet je dat lesbische gedoe gewoon uit je hoofd zetten, het lukt je wel... stel je bent helemaal in love op een jonge, maar die jonge heeft een vriendin of ziet jou helemaal niet zitten, Tsja dan moet je die ook uit je hoofd zetten toch?? dus het lukt je wel...
Suc-6 Meid....  :Smilie:  
Doeidoei...>>Sisii<<

----------


## sisi00

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *en dan? ik bedoel word je dan opeens hetro?
> choukran voor je reactie*


nou kijk ik vind het egt haram wollah maar mensen moeten over zich zelf bepalen ik bdl wat doe je met meisje en meisje je toekomst jaah ik kan het niet uitleggen hoor

----------


## sisi00

> _Geplaatst door mr_roxy_ 
> *alikoen salaam,
> 
> ja het is haram homo en lesbisch, maar ik raad je aan dit vraag aan iemand die goed weet over islaam moet jevragen. 
> en ja over dat god doet wat hij wil j adat is wel ook zo maar ik dit vraag zet ook in mijn hoofd ik zet ook in een satuatie dus ik kan het echt niet oordelen. als je iet hoord mail even o freager thankss.
> 
> mail is [email protected]*


wejoow esenoet jij begrijt er tenminste wat van hoor je zo van is dat haram lesbi omg natuurlijk zelf een klein kind weet dat ik ben klein ben 11 jaar wahahhaa  :lekpuh:

----------


## AlMedina

Iedereen wordt in zijn/haar leven beproefd, doe wat goed is en vermijd het slechte.

----------


## sisi00

> _Geplaatst door AlMedina_ 
> *Iedereen wordt in zijn/haar leven beproefd, doe wat goed is en vermijd het slechte.*


jah dat is waar  :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## riffiatje

salaam

Rachida, je moet dan ook het juiste vertellen aan soapgirl.
Lesbie zijn is inderdaaaad haraamm!!!! meid
Doe zeker geen stommiteiten , hou je vast aan jouw geloof 

Doe veel dua's en vertrouw op Allah swt!

Allaho Akbar vergeet dat niet.


groeten riffiatje

----------


## sisi00

:Iluvu:   :ego:   :nerveus:   :loens:   :corcky:   :nijn:   :chinees:   :gechoqueerd:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :vreemd:   :Confused:   :geld:  


> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *en dan? ik bedoel word je dan opeens hetro?
> choukran voor je reactie*



omg wat ben jij tog zielig ik bdl hallo jaaaaaaaaaah het is haram en sorry mensen wrm geven jullie haar and8  :aftel:  whahhahaha  :handbang:   :lol:   :kalasnikov:   :love:

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door soapgirl_ 
> *salaam broeders en zusters
> ik ben er achtergekomen dat ik lesbisch ben*


 Voor wat je meekrijg ben je niet verantwoordelijk.
Je moet het er mee doen, en een wijs persoon haalt uit ieder 'nadeel' z'n voordeel.
Je krijgt je 'gaven' niet voor niks, doe er wat mee, ontwaakt waar anderen zelfgenoegzaam blijven slapen.

De hemel bereik je niet door jezelf te veroordelen, stop daar dus mee. Laat dat maar over aan de primitieven.

Je lichaam, je geaardheid, je ego, allemaal zaken waar je je niet mee moet vereenzelvigen want dat komt neer op vereenzelviging met dat wat sterfelijk is, en dus...
Wees niet-oordelend toeschouwer van die 'attributen' en gebruik ze om in de wereld je rol te spelen.

Lesbo sex is, bezien vanuit hoger (hemels, goddelijk) standpunt gezien volstrekt onbelangrijk.
Wat wel slecht is, is de aandacht er voor. Dus zowel in genietende als veroordelende zin!!
Omdat je dan je positie van toeschouwer verlaat en onderdeel van 'het spel des levens' zelf wordt. 
De val in de stof...

Anders gezegd:
beter een hele dag stevige lesbo sex dan nmaal liegen, bedriegen, haten, doden etc.

----------


## verliefd

salaam,

Help me ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen!
Ik heb een goeie vriendin en daar ben ik verliefd op.
Kan iemand mij alsje alsje helpen.
Ik weet het gewoon echt niet meer.
iedereen wordt toch verliefd maar waarom ik op een meisje.
help me alsjebliefd.

----------


## cartman

gewoon experimenteren! dan weet je het wel zeker....
Fooi cartman, dat mag je niet zeggen..  :duivel:

----------


## naadia007

Mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent?

----------


## ton s

> en dan? ik bedoel word je dan opeens hetro?
> choukran voor je reactie



Je bent als lesbiene geboren en je kan niet door hetero "worden" en het gelul van je mag het wel zijn ,maar je mag er niet aan toegeven.Je zal voor je eigen geluk moeten gaan,want tenslotte wil je toch met je gevoelens iets doen.Dat is heel menselijk en by the way ik ben homo en heel blij

----------


## LiefeItaliaanseMOCroBoY

> ik weet et allemaal ni meer
> hoe kan je eerst les zijn en dan weer hetro?


Allo salaam,Meisje ik weet is moeilijk voor jou is lastig ik jou graag willen helpen

----------


## Pega

ten eerste voor een geslaagd huwelijk word je uitgehuwlijk btw je moet die man respecteren je moet niet gelijk voor hem vallen trouwens relatie is ook sws haram als je gevoelens onderdrukt gaan ze wel weer wel als je lesbi bent reciteer koran oja je bent pas lesbi als je gheil word van meisjes.

----------


## ton s

Wat een gelul is dit iedere keer....Het is geen probleem dat je gay bent,maar de daad mag je niet doen.Dit is zo dom gelul.Meer woorden zijn er niet nodig

----------


## aboe omar 1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

Aslaamu alaykomu

Best soapgirl


Weet moge Allah je barmhartig zijn dat Allah verheven is HIj de mensen en de jins heeft geschapen zodat zij hem aanbidden. Deze aanbidding zou niet tot stand kunnen komen behalve doormiddel van het testen van zijn dienaren.

Onder deze testen is het ziek worden of het gebruiken van drugs, het spelen van pokeren en het zijn van een Homo of een Lesbie in jou geval. Volgens de islaam is dit een grote zonden die niet toegestaan is te bedrijven. Het fijt dat je zegt maar als het haraam is waarom heeft god het niet gewild dat ik hetro ben??? Ik kan er toch niets aan doen????

Deze beredenering klopt niet waarom???? Omdat de wil van Allah verheven is Hij is onder te verdelen in twee cathogrieen.. 

1- De wil waar niemand iet in te brengen in heeft met zijn wil. Zoals de datum waarop je komt te overleiden daar kan niemand wat aan veranderen hoe sterk zijn wil ook is.

2- De zaken die allah verafschuwd maar laat gebeuren om zijn dienaren te testen. Zoals in jou geval het zijn van een lesbie. Allah wilt niet dat zijn dienaren deze daden verrichten als daad maar hij staat het wel toe te gebeuren. Zodat hij zijn dienaren daarmee test zullen zij geduld hebben of zullen zij toegeven.

En Allah verheven is Hij geeft in diverse verzen van de koraan aan dat hij zijn schepping test op welke manier hij wil. naham

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat als jij toevlucht zoekt tot Allah verheven is Hij tegen deze test. En dat je je best doet om jezelf doormiddel van ar-ruqja als doormiddel van een stevige practisatie van de islaam om je emotieste bedwingen. 

En Allah verheven is Hij vraagt en smeekt tijdens de laaste 3e van de nacht om deze gevoelens van je te ontnemen dan zal je inshalah de vruchten van het practiseren en het doen van smeekgebedes ervaren. Naham.


Ik adviseer je elke maandag en elke donderdag te vasten dat zal je sexueele lusten lessen. En adviseer je beter te practiseren zodat je beter instaat zal zijn tegen deze gevoelens te vechten. Mocht je nog vragen hebben stel deze openlijk of mail me prive.

Moge Allah je bijstaan en je vergeven voor je zondes en je het paradijs laten binnen treden zonder afrekening. En moge Allah verheven is Hij jou laten behoren tot de gelukigste vrouwen.

naham

----------


## ton s

Wat een onzin wordt hier gesproken. Be happy to be gay.Dat wil ook Allah(neem ik aan}In sommige dingen in het leven moet je voor je zelf kiezen.

----------


## aboe omar 1

> Wat een onzin wordt hier gesproken. Be happy to be gay.Dat wil ook Allah(neem ik aan}In sommige dingen in het leven moet je voor je zelf kiezen.


Asalaaamu alal man itabaha al-hoeda

Geachte Ton
Ik respecteer je mening en ik wardeer dat je je mening uit op deze prachtige forum die een bakermat van de vrijheids van menings uiting is.

Als ik een antwoord geef dan doe ik dat bacerend op een wetgeving die jij zoals jij zelf aangaf onzin vindt. Maar goed bedankt dat je de moeite nam om te reageren en je mening te geven.

Ga zo door ik ben trots op je Ton S

Aboe omar al-athary

----------


## BoerHarms

De almachtige vergeeft iedereen , ook als je voor de ingang nar het pardijs staat.
Het is zo jammer dat veel aardbewoners zich in de huid van de almachtige willen kruipen.
We zijn allemaal geschapen door de almachtige met al zijn/haar tekortkomingen.

wie zijn wij als aardbewoners de creatie van de almachtige te bekritiseren/veroordelen.

als jij gelukkig bent met je geaardheid dan is dat prima ,als jij gelukkig bent met jouw vriendin dan is dat fijn.

Mensen die jouw bekritiseren op jouw geaardheid zijn vaak jaloers op je en halen allerlei excuses er bij , omdat jij kan zijn wie je ben en de ander niet

Een 100 % hetero sexueel intereseert niet wat holebi tussen lakens doen.

----------


## raan

Salaam, god doet inderdaad wat hij wil maar niet in alle gevallen. God heeft gezegd dat ie jou hersenen heeft gegeven om zelf beslissingen te nemen, ook heeft hij ons de heilige boek gegeven (koran) waarin staat wat onze rechten en plichten zijn en wat wel en niet mag.

----------


## ton s

ik heb de tekst nu beter gelezen,en het komt er op neer dat Allah je wil testen of je te gaat toe geven aan je geaardheid.Het is zo goed bedacht ,dat je gaat denken dat dit waar moet zijn.Maar elk normaal denkend mens moet toch toegeven dat is onzin is.Laat dat de gay gelukkig zijn,en probbeer deze niet door allerlei bulshit onzeker te maken.En het kan nog gekker ....je moet als gay ieder maandag en donderdag vasten om je sexuele lusten te lessen.IK begrijp niet dat deze uitspraken worden geaccepteerd door andere leden van maroc.nl

----------


## De zoeker-agnost

Hetero's als ik hebben het al moeilijk binnen de islam laat staan homofilie begrijpen en uiten en je zelf zijn......
ik wens je veel sterkte en probeer hoe dan ook je zelf te zijn en je gevoel volgen. laat je niet gek maken door al die verzonnen verhalen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


veel sterkte

----------


## Nassiravski

Je bent niet lesbisch, je laat het toe lesbisch te zijn. Dat zijn twee verschillende dingen. Ik vind vrouwen ook prachtig, dus als ik wil ben ik ook vanaf vandaag lesbisch. Die flexibiliteit heb je in je, kortom, jij bent de baas over je verstand.

----------

